# The Big Ol' SS.org 2011 NAMM Rumour mill!!



## Loomer

Yes lads, it is indeed about that time again. 

The time in which we postulate wishes*, spread wild rumours**, someone confirms some stuff***, and the rest of us wait with baited breath.

Rather than have a squillion threads like "Schecter 2011", "ESP 2011" and "Fender 7-strings for 2011 (hurr hurrr)", let's just gather it all in a big old shitpile here and weepingly fellate each other as consolation when the big companies once again take a hearty dump all over our wishes and unjustified sense of entitlement****.

To start the thread off, I will add this:

I know fuck all. Nothing. I have not heard anything anywhere. At all.
Fill in the blanks, lads. 



* "I want a neckthru Ibanez RG w. OFR, gold plated BKP's and an automatic blowjob dispenser in the below £400 price bracket or I AM TAKING MY BUSINESS ELSEWHERE!".. Or if you REALLY want unrealistic dreams: LTD and Schecter 7-strings with fucking Passive pickups or at least passive-sized pickup routes *grumblegrumblegrumble*

** "Yeah bro, some guy I met at my local GC totally said that one is coming!! Also, I'm high on cat urine and crack cocaine." (to the above comment).

*** Psssht... Yeah, right. Of couuurse.

**** After all, permanently broke underground musicians whose niche is so tiny gardening-themed, 60+ gay porn has a wider customer base IS very important, nay, CRUCIAL to any given guitar company's survival and dignity. Right?!


----------



## Demiurge

Loomer said:


> * "I want a neckthru Ibanez RG w. OFR, gold plated BKP's and an automatic blowjob dispenser in the below £400 price bracket or I AM TAKING MY BUSINESS ELSEWHERE!".. Or if you REALLY want unrealistic dreams: LTD and Schecter 7-strings with fucking Passive pickups or at least passive-sized pickup routes *grumblegrumblegrumble*



 How dare you poke fun at the competitive sport of criticizing guitars that haven't been produced yet?


----------



## Loomer

Nothing is sacred. Nothing!


----------



## Seven

All I want, and have always wanted is passive pickups or passive routes on 7 and 8s as standard.


----------



## Loomer

Well then put on your umbrella hat and overcoat, for you will most certainly be royally pooed on again this year.


----------



## jl-austin

Leaked ESP 2011 US guitars.


----------



## MFB

Loomer said:


> Well then put on your umbrella hat and overcoat, for you will most certainly be royally pooed on again this year.



Or if he's into scat then he's in for the thrill of his life


----------



## Deadnightshade

1)I've heard ESP will release all new stephen carpenter signatures with the neck pickup mounted behind the bridge

2)Ibanez will release RGA8 with a new bridge that progressively floats and reveals a column of delicious candy dispenser for sweet ass soloing

3)Gibson will continue what it's doing

4)Fender will announce the ultimate vintage hollowbody turtle shell guitar with an alder top in butterscotch finish.Bolt on.

5)Devries gets kicked out for taking a shit in front of the ESP booth

6)Schecter releasing a new 6 string model that auto-tunes to dropped C and auto-adjusts the guitar belt to crabcore height position

7)Dean makes another crappy dime signature,extending the crappy artwork to the fingerboard ,and custom dime pickups, with specs he ordered contacting them from heaven.They also announce that the signature razorback dimecello will hit the stores next spring


----------



## JamesM

Forecast: Black, black everywhere.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Deadnightshade said:


> 3)Gibson will continue what it's doing
> 
> 5)Devries gets kicked out for taking a shit in front of the ESP booth
> 
> 7)Dean makes another crappy dime signature,extending the crappy artwork to the fingerboard ,and custom dime pickups, with specs he ordered contacting them from heaven.They also announce that the signature razorback dimecello will hit the stores next spring



I can see those three things happening.


----------



## Seven

Loomer said:


> Well then put on your umbrella hat and overcoat, for you will most certainly be royally pooed on again this year.



I am prepared.

Don't like actives as standard. Least they could do for the 7's is use SD's standard route Blackouts, but EMG continues to try and take over the world with their routes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CloudAC

Im hoping for some new 7 string RGD's, maybe a dark red RGD2127z ?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chris Garza from Suicide Silence came on here asking for tips on specs of a signature Schecter tele 7 he's getting made, whether that will be this year or not I don't know.


----------



## EliNoPants

my greatest wish is Schecter to put satin finishes on the Hellraisers (at least the neck) and/or a fucking Loomis with a matching goddamn headstock, and for them to do a run of the V-7 or V-8 model with a purple finish, i mean, i love me some red, but a purple V-7 would just make my day

ESP could also make me happy by giving us the Viper baritone 7, especially if they put some 7's into the LTD 1000 line


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> Chris Garza from Suicide Silence came on here asking for tips on specs of a signature Schecter tele 7 he's getting made, whether that will be this year or not I don't know.



I'm kind of hoping it will be this year, its a fucking silverburst, baritone, 7 string tele!


----------



## Triple-J

ESP have stated on facebook that the Stef Carpenter series is getting some new additions next year and that they shot the promo material with Stef last week. 
I'm not sure what they have planned as they wouldn't drop a hint but I have a feeling it maybe a SC-208 as Schecter's Omen-8 has really set the standard for a cheap 8 string (it's available for £330 in the UK) and it's due some competition.


----------



## Arterial

fixed bridge j customs....
fixed bridge ibanez's in general would be nice, it seems ibanez have a thing for things that float.

MORE COLORED GUITARS IN GENERAL


----------



## Koshchei

Carvin 8 string. I hope.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Arterial said:


> fixed bridge j customs....
> fixed bridge ibanez's in general would be nice, it seems ibanez have a thing for things that float.


 
Seeing as it's already happened:






Though keep in mind that being J-Customs, they won't be revealed until about April, when Japan brings in their new products. 

And in addition to the FR series, there's the 1451 fixed bridge RGs too.


----------



## Van

CloudAC said:


> Im hoping for some new 7 string RGD's, maybe a dark red RGD2127z ?



with a reverse headstock, that would be my dream guitar


i'll go introduce myself now


----------



## Customisbetter

I honestly think we are going to see more natural finishes this year. At least I hope so.


----------



## vlover

Deadnightshade said:


> 2)Ibanez will release RGA8 with a new bridge that progressively floats and reveals a column of delicious candy dispenser for sweet ass soloing



I see a Dino joke in there somewhere


----------



## blister7321

more esp 7s preferebly a horizon 7 with a reverse hs and FR
reverse headstock RGAs
and affordable Orange heads


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Why are we stating our hopes and dreams instead of rumors?


----------



## Arterial

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Seeing as it's already happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though keep in mind that being J-Customs, they won't be revealed until about April, when Japan brings in their new products.
> 
> And in addition to the FR series, there's the 1451 fixed bridge RGs too.


 RG shapes is what im talking about


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> Why are we stating our hopes and dreams instead of rumors?



Because no one knows much of anything just yet. It's only November, typically stuff doesn't start leaking till around mid December, if that.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I'm hoping (and have heard a few rumors) that Mesa will be releasing a Walkabout head with more than 300 watts in the power section.

Tech 21 will likely have a couple new Character series pedals.

East Amps might release something with >18 watts in the power section.

Hopefully David Nordschow Amplification will have an actual amp or two.

I'd expect Blackstar to have something new; they're pretty good about their release schedule.

Wonder if Egnater will have the Armageddon ready yet?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

The Armada said:


> Forecast: Black, black everywhere.


----------



## leandroab

Ibanez: More black guitars. Remove solid guitar lines. Introduce new dubious guitar lines. All in black. New neck profile Wizard-VIII, 3mm thickness...


----------



## -One-

vampiregenocide said:


> Chris Garza from Suicide Silence came on here asking for tips on specs of a signature Schecter tele 7 he's getting made, whether that will be this year or not I don't know.


I talked with Chris during a show about it (they had to take intermission due to sound trouble, so we conversed ). He doesn't even have the guitar yet (he was playing a C-7), and he said he probably won't have it for another 6 months, so I doubt that it will be out until late 2011.


----------



## Dan

leandroab said:


> Ibanez: More black guitars. Remove solid guitar lines. Introduce new dubious guitar lines. All in black. New neck profile Wizard-VIII, 3mm thickness...







MORE REVERSED HEADSTOCKS IBANEZ  MORE I TELL YOU!


----------



## misingonestring

Gibson finally cracks and announces that they moved all their production to China years ago and ends up like Kramer did back in 1990.

But seriously, less black guitars.


----------



## Xaios

Schecter will release a line of guitars made entirely from binding. With EMG's.

Fender will release a "revolutionary" new line of pre-distressed guitars that is somehow completely different and distinct from their past pre-distressed guitars.

Jackson will discover on the second day of the show that someone stole the necks off of all their display guitars the night before. 2 months down the line, all the necks will be found in DeVries' basement.

Ibanez will annouce yet another totally awesome 7 string that will never be available in North America.


----------



## Rick

^Rep.


----------



## JamesM

Plug said:


> MORE REVERSED HEADSTOCKS IBANEZ  MORE I TELL YOU!



You got beat to it with the video mate! 



Xaios said:


> Schecter will release a line of guitars made entirely from binding. With EMG's.
> 
> Fender will release a "revolutionary" new line of pre-distressed guitars that is somehow completely different and distinct from their past pre-distressed guitars.
> 
> Jackson will discover on the second day of the show that someone stole the necks off of all their display guitars the night before. 2 months down the line, all the necks will be found in DeVries' basement.
> 
> Ibanez will annouce yet another totally awesome 7 string that will never be available in North America.



Those last two were so lulz worthy. Laughed in History 176.


----------



## MetalGravy

A SLAT3-7 w/passives and better fret metal would be nice. Oh, and more satin finishes.


----------



## beneharris

The Armada said:


> You got beat to it with the video mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Those last two were so lulz worthy. Laughed in History 176.


yeah i was laughing in class too. now my teacher knows im not paying attention 

thanks


----------



## highlordmugfug

Arterial said:


> fixed bridge j customs....
> fixed bridge ibanez's in general would be nice, i*t seems ibanez have a thing for things that float.*
> 
> MORE COLORED GUITARS IN GENERAL


Coming soon, the Ibanez turd with a neck on it!

I like Ibanez, but they need to bring back more baritone scale sevens, have decent passive pickups, some single coil sevens, and stop giving everything to Japan only.

Bastards.


Customisbetter said:


> I honestly think we are going to see more natural finishes this year. At least I hope so.


I hope so.


I think the forecast is more likely to be more of the same, with 100% chance of black finishes and EMG pickups.
METULZ.


----------



## yetti

MetalGravy said:


> A SLAT3-7 w/passives and better fret metal would be nice. Oh, and more satin finishes.



A smaller headstock that actually looks proportionate would be nice, too.


----------



## jl-austin

Not gonna say a word!


----------



## UltimaWeapon

As i heard that Dean will release a RC8 with 26,5 scale for F# tuning and a fanned RC8 with 25,5-23-5 scale. And some new RC7 with sharper upper horn. But i would be glad if they make some RC7 or even RC7x with maple fretboard and just with normal dot inlays... or maybe some RC8x


----------



## thatguy5557123

I'm gona say we will probably see some new 8s from Schecter, ESP, and mebe Ibanez. Along with updates to alot of the schecter 8s. I am really hoping for more 8s personally. I also hope that Ibanez comes out with more sevens, we all keeps asying it I know but its just odd to me that the company that arguably brought the 7string to the mainstream market and started this following it has now has so few 7s I want an ibanez 7 so bad then when I go look they have such a small slection it's upsetting to me, although maybe I'm just overly sensitive about guitars lol


----------



## groph

I'd desperately love to see B.C. Rich come out with some TOM equipped guitars. 6 string flat top Warlock with a reverse inline headstock.... hhgnnghghhghghhh. Their 2010 lineup was pretty awesome even though it was 80% OFR equipped.

They'll probably come out with a 12 string Zombie with a flawless quilt top from the world's oldest, most sacred maple tree, adorn it with solid gold hardware and the glossiest transparent natural finish known to man, make two of them, and charge $10,000. They'll also come out with 5 new god awful Kerry King signatures, only the tribal tattoo schemes will be modified to appear saggy and faded to match Kerry's aging. 

ESP/LTD will come out with a low-mid range line of custom METAL TRUCKERS graphics guitars with big rigs and flamejobs all around to compliment their all new satin black, OFR/EMG equipped neckthru M series. They'll take another picture of Tom Araya in which he looks even more like Saddam Hussein's corpse, and use it to advertise the exact same signature bass, and make another custom Hanneman model to make Jeff appear even more like an embarrassing alcoholic. Heineken inlays maybe? They'll also sell James Hetfield's old rusty trucks.

The Fender jokes have been thoroughly covered, but they'll probably release a bog standard Twin with an onboard tuner and call it "the greatest innovation in "vintage-modern" guitar amplification" and sell it with a dodgy matching cab loaded with "custom" (shit-awful) speakers.

Gibson will get slightly worse and slightly more expensive. They'll probably release a robot Les Paul which plays Stairway to Heaven automatically so you can hang it on your wall and leave it for good.

Schecter has been thoroughly raped with the crabcore/excessive binding jokes, but they'll certainly come out with some awkward looking abomination loaded with EMG's and a Floyd that will be marketed as their metal guitar, even though nearly their entire line is for metal players

Marshall will continue their confused-identity marketing strategy and come out with some reissue of the least desirable dinosaur from the early 1800's and they'll take a crack at the budget market like they always do, and THEY WON'T REISSUE THE 8100 GODDAMN IT

Crate will surely alienate their demographics even more and fully stop producing guitar amps that can even function as a usable amp. Seriously. Years and years ago they had shit like the Stealth and the GX130, then they had the Shockwave, then they started discontinuing everything that sounded awesome and made shit like the Flexwave and the V series. I bet they'll make a box with a fake speaker mounted to it. Inside contains a tape recorder with 15 minute's worth of Crate employee's farts that are activated when you turn the amp on. That seems to be a logical progression from the V series.

Somebody will come out with a bass amp that fits in the palm of your hand and can demolish Wrigley Field

Randall will come out with half a dozen new XL series signature amps, all with different preamp tubes and different colored LED's. They'll keep Christian Olde Wolbers on, no matter what band he is in.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^^ hahahahah nice. Also, what better show up is that damn Jackson Slat3-7 Natural finish! Its even on Jackson's website but I haven't seen a single Slat3-7 with a natural finish [except the custom shop one ofcourse]


----------



## DevinShidaker

A Chris Broderick sig model 7 would be my guess as for something Ibanez is going to release.


----------



## Andromalia

Something that doesn't exist and that I'd like to see would be Prestige Destroyers.


----------



## Razzy

vampiregenocide said:


> Chris Garza from Suicide Silence came on here asking for tips on specs of a signature Schecter tele 7 he's getting made, whether that will be this year or not I don't know.



That should actually be ready by NAMM this year. He told me himself over Twitter.


----------



## Metalus

Everyone on this forum is so damn funny


----------



## Metalus

Demiurge said:


> How dare you poke fun at the competitive sport of criticizing guitars that haven't been produced yet?



Its such a wonderful sport! 



Deadnightshade said:


> 1)I've heard ESP will release all new stephen carpenter signatures with the neck pickup mounted behind the bridge
> 
> 2)Ibanez will release RGA8 with a new bridge that progressively floats and reveals a column of delicious candy dispenser for sweet ass soloing
> 
> 3)Gibson will continue what it's doing
> 
> 4)Fender will announce the ultimate vintage hollowbody turtle shell guitar with an alder top in butterscotch finish.Bolt on.
> 
> 5)Devries gets kicked out for taking a shit in front of the ESP booth
> 
> 6)Schecter releasing a new 6 string model that auto-tunes to dropped C and auto-adjusts the guitar belt to crabcore height position
> 
> 7)Dean makes another crappy dime signature,extending the crappy artwork to the fingerboard ,and custom dime pickups, with specs he ordered contacting them from heaven.They also announce that the signature razorback dimecello will hit the stores next spring



I laughed so hard at the schecter comment


----------



## Metalus

groph said:


> Randall will come out with half a dozen new XL series signature amps, all with different preamp tubes and different colored LED's. They'll keep Christian Olde Wolbers on, no matter what band he is in.



REP


----------



## LUCKY7

New K5 bass prototype?


----------



## Gamba

fixed low edge 7 PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
oh and also more reversed headstocks!


----------



## Xiphos68

Isn't Ibanez working on a new Munky 7 string?


----------



## LUCKY7

New Munky "Burst" signature guitar would mean a new Fieldy K5 bass, and perhaps some changes to the Apex 2 line.


----------



## Dan Rigby

Some leftie 7s from ibanez please!


----------



## Koshchei

I wonder if Shane Gibson still reads this forum - wondering if he can throw some gasoline on the KoRn fire, as well as his own guitar situation...


----------



## RevelGTR

1) Gibson will release another revolution entitled the "SGXlolz" which will be limited to 247 produced, be finished HenryJBurst (Bright pink and turquoise), feature an on board snare drum, built in iphone 4 and line six spider.
2) Schecter will release the Metalcore series, with 2 strings tuned to drop c, an emg 202, designed for oll kindz ov mettul madniz.
3) I will purchase i 8 string with fanned frets.


----------



## aleXander

EGEDE said:


> 1) Gibson will release another revolution entitled the "SGXlolz" which will be limited to 247 produced, be finished HenryJBurst (Bright pink and turquoise), feature an on board snare drum, built in iphone 4 and line six spider.
> 2) Schecter will release the Metalcore series, with 2 strings tuned to drop c, an emg 202, designed for oll kindz ov mettul madniz.
> 3) I will purchase i 8 string with fanned frets.


 
i loled.... alot


----------



## Decipher

LUCKY7 said:


> New Munky "Burst" signature guitar would mean a new Fieldy K5 bass, and perhaps some changes to the Apex 2 line.


 Defenitly! I eagerly await word/pictures of this..... And when it does I will have one.


----------



## HaloHat

Another wish 'cause I have heard nada about NAMM... Maybe I should google it ha.

1. Warmoth makes 7 string necks somewhere between 26.5 & 27.5 scale and offers them on most of their current bodies for sale.

2. Dunlop/MXR releases an Axe-Fx killer. Or Presonus does. At half the price of an Axe-Fx.

NAMM is so soon we will see anything that is released quicker than we can afford anything worth wanting anyways with the economy still tanked


----------



## trippled

God if I wish for something, it's a 7 string Ibanez s prestige, they never did one,
I wish they'll do the old S1625TKS in a 7 format, I'll buy it in a second.


----------



## vhmetalx

Wingchunwarrior said:


>




You sir just gave me the gift of my favorite childhood clip from brilliant.
Odd considering I was raised in california. But nonetheless BRILLIANT!!
I thank you.



ESP/LTD better come out with something like the mh-400 but in 7 string. With a nice quilted maple top and a floyd. And possibly passive routings if it isnt too much hassle. Id like the EMGs though regardless.


----------



## astrocreep

Dan Rigby said:


> Some leftie 7s from ibanez please!



Never going to happen (again!)!


----------



## Emperoff

Koshchei said:


> I wonder if Shane Gibson still reads this forum - wondering if he can throw some gasoline on the KoRn fire, as well as his own guitar situation...



Shane is not on KoRn anymore.


----------



## Prydogga

Koshchei said:


> I wonder if Shane Gibson still reads this forum - wondering if he can throw some gasoline on the KoRn fire, as well as his own guitar situation...



There was a big thread a while back, he covered it all basically.


----------



## Prydogga

Ibanez is doing a new bass style, not sure if they've released it yet, but I've seen pics.


----------



## Dan

One thing I have to say and some may not like it. Is please for christ sake Ibanez enough with the KoRn sigs. I know the K7 was possibly one of their best production 7's for the price, and i also know their impact on the Nu Metal scene was massive. 

But they are WAY past their prime now, Munky was never an influential writer as opposed to Head, and the new music shows. Dire IMO

The Apex 1 was way overpriced and had awful inlays. The Apex II was a terrible colour. I just feel anything more they&#8217;re going to bring out with KORN OMGWOOOO splattered all over the place will be a waste compared to giving 7 string players actually what they want.......




MORE REVERSED HEADSTOCKS!!!!!


----------



## Prydogga

I think it's just because KoRn still bring in a relatively large audience (As fare as metal goes.) If they do a sunburst RG sig, I think it'll be worth it, as long as it doesn't have the star and 69 inlay


----------



## vampiregenocide

The KoRn sigs are sweet man always have been. Not a fan of the band after Head left, but they still sell a lot of units so they're valuable to Ibanez.


----------



## Demiurge

Plug said:


> One thing I have to say and some may not like it. Is please for christ sake Ibanez enough with the KoRn sigs. I know the K7 was possibly one of their best production 7's for the price, and i also know their impact on the Nu Metal scene was massive.



I agree, but apparently it's still making Ibanez money. It's funny how one of their models is called the Apex... they should rename it to '1999.'


----------



## Dan

vampiregenocide said:


> The KoRn sigs are sweet man always have been. Not a fan of the band after Head left, but they still sell a lot of units so they're valuable to Ibanez.




Thats the thing, i dont know practically anyone that bought an Apex I or II 

Ibanez need better inlays too. i want a re-release of the RG2610E with a REVERSED HEADSTOCK..... preferably in white


----------



## traditional

1. The tobacco sunburst Munky sig comes out. (a wish more so than an expectation.)
2. A Dino sig won't come out. He'll confirm that he's not doing one yet again, but rumours will still run rampant that he is. 
3. I'd mention the black EMG routed guitars, but it's been said again and again.
4. Dean will sign another shit guitarist that no-one's heard of and give him a sig, and continue to pump out the Dime series with specs that Dime never would have actually played.
5. Another wish. All amp/effects companies will see the Axe-FX at the Fractal booth and change their lineup/quality accordingly.

My .


----------



## Adam Of Angels

When has Dean signed a guitarist nobody has heard of and gave him a sig?


----------



## traditional

Adam Of Angels said:


> When has Dean signed a guitarist nobody has heard of and gave him a sig?



That David Shankle bloke, with the 29 fret 7 string V who just plays an inaudible flurry of notes that sounds like bees and calls it shredding.
While nobody may be an over-exaggeration, he's very unknown compared to the majority of people that have signature guitars.


----------



## Randy

David Shankle. Who blows.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## TheWreck

Some rumors about Blackstar that i got from the Rep in Canada:

-Serie One head will be available in 50watts
-Serie One 100 head with 4 channel available in 6L6 and EL34
-4x8 Cab for HT-1 and HT-5 heads

Cheers!


----------



## Prydogga

Plug said:


> Thats the thing, i dont know practically anyone that bought an Apex I or II
> 
> Ibanez need better inlays too. i want a re-release of the RG2610E with a REVERSED HEADSTOCK..... preferably in white



I don't know of anyone with a I, but I know plenty with a II


----------



## Sepultorture

Prydogga said:


> I don't know of anyone with a I, but I know plenty with a II



and i'd buy another in a heart beat if i had the cash, love my Apex 2


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm really looking forward to the Dean RC8, and I hope they release n RC8x for those of us still in school that can't afford the real deal James Neal. Tbh, i'm very curious about any 8 string progression from all companies involved.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

highlordmugfug said:


> Coming soon, the Ibanez turd with a neck on it!



They've already done that:


----------



## Loomer

Eww...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They've already done that:.


----------



## mayx

I'm hoping for a ESP M with string trough body, reversed head stock, neck trough or bolt on version, sperzel locking tuners, A bridge AND a Neck Humbucker (Passive) WITHOUT mounting rings (I hate mounting rings), NO INLAYS!!!, SNOW WHITE SATIN Color-Option and there should be a 6 (25,5''),7 (27'') and 8 (30'') string version!


----------



## Decipher

Sevenstring Front:
-Updated Munky Ibanez Sig (Sunburst w/white PG H-S) 
-Hopefully an update to the Ibanez Universe 7
-Hopefully some new finishes on the RGD's and other 7's.
*Haven't really heard much from ESP or Schechter. I imagine there might be some different finishes available?
-Devin Townsend Sig 7 baritone w/ Peavey. Hopefully they'll have the specs finalized for a street release.
-Suhr 7 string modern (they should have the 7 string Suhr pups ready for this show) with some different options.

Gear:
-Rivera's Sub line will return (Paul Jr. won't give me a difinitive answer so I can order one now, only that they will announce @ NAMM). 
-Eventide Verb Factor (it's been brought up many a times all over the 'Net and Eventide did start a thread on their forum about what people want to see in it. I really hope that this happens.)
-Voodoo Lab VERSA power supply (they've been working on it for quite a while and we may see it @ NAMM)
-EMG passive sized 7 string pickups (I really hope they're not as tall as the Blackouts)
-7 string active single coils (either EMG or Seymour Duncan)
-I hope that Seymour Duncan can or maybe even have worked on the Blackout 7 passive sized to make them not as tall (so that you wouldn't have to route the pickup cavity depth on many Ibanez's).


----------



## leonardo7

Decipher said:


> Sevenstring Front:
> -Updated Munky Ibanez Sig (Sunburst w/white PG H-S)
> -Hopefully an update to the Ibanez Universe 7
> -Hopefully some new finishes on the RGD's and other 7's.
> *Haven't really heard much from ESP or Schechter. I imagine there might be some different finishes available?
> -Devin Townsend Sig 7 baritone w/ Peavey. Hopefully they'll have the specs finalized for a street release.
> -Suhr 7 string modern (they should have the 7 string Suhr pups ready for this show) with some different options.
> 
> Gear:
> -Rivera's Sub line will return (Paul Jr. won't give me a difinitive answer so I can order one now, only that they will announce @ NAMM).
> -Eventide Verb Factor (it's been brought up many a times all over the 'Net and Eventide did start a thread on their forum about what people want to see in it. I really hope that this happens.)
> -Voodoo Lab VERSA power supply (they've been working on it for quite a while and we may see it @ NAMM)
> -EMG passive sized 7 string pickups (I really hope they're not as tall as the Blackouts)
> -7 string active single coils (either EMG or Seymour Duncan)
> -I hope that Seymour Duncan can or maybe even have worked on the Blackout 7 passive sized to make them not as tall (so that you wouldn't have to route the pickup cavity depth on many Ibanez's).



I wanted the Rivera Los Lobottom sub back in '99 when they were hot cause Korn used it on Follow the Leader. It just seemed right for a 7 string too. Barely anyone bought one so they discontinued em. I will buy one instantly if they release it, especially if its cheaper than the ISP sub as Ive been looking at one of those recently. EMG passive sized 7 string pickups wont be out for years is what I was told last week by my AR guy at EMG.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I reckon Schecter will release at least one new signature model, and some more 7 strings I heard there was going to be a Solo-7.


----------



## gunshow86de

Over the weekend I exchanged a few emails with Jim at Strictly 7, and he mentioned he's got 7 guitars at the paint shop which he will be showing at NAMM. I don't know if they will be new body shapes or not, but I will be very interested nonetheless.


----------



## Decipher

leonardo7 said:


> I wanted the Rivera Los Lobottom sub back in '99 when they were hot cause Korn used it on Follow the Leader. It just seemed right for a 7 string too. Barely anyone bought one so they discontinued em. I will buy one instantly if they release it, especially if its cheaper than the ISP sub as Ive been looking at one of those recently. EMG passive sized 7 string pickups wont be out for years is what I was told last week by my AR guy at EMG.


Yeah it was one of the primary reasons I went Rivera (outside of the obvious sound and build quality) a few years ago. I've tried to get them used but most did not want to ship to Canada and the ones that did were (IMO) asking too much and shipping would've killed me (not to mention duties). They do seem like the logical thing for 7's and 8's for sure and I like you am buying one as soon as I can. I'm all about the idea of a powered sub. Rivera posted on their news section back in June/July (which is down for some reason) that because Adam Jones (Tool) was touring with their LB312 cab, they would have them back in production. I called my dealer and Paul Jr. right away and all I was told was wait for NAMM. They should be around the same price but likely cheaper than the ISP is also what I was told.

And that's sad about the EMG passive routes.....  I would've thought they would be on the ball to get them out soonly to compete with the Blackouts. Oh well......


----------



## leonardo7

Decipher said:


> And that's sad about the EMG passive routes.....  I would've thought they would be on the ball to get them out soonly to compete with the Blackouts. Oh well......



He did at least say that they are working on it but theres just so much else to do thats first in line. Who knows, maybe they can kick into high gear and have em ready next year. You never know.


----------



## LUCKY7




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leonardo7 said:


> He did at least say that they are working on it but theres just so much else to do thats first in line. Who knows, maybe they can kick into high gear and have em ready next year. You never know.



What else is there for EMG to do? They don't seem to add that many products...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Triple-J said:


> ESP have stated on facebook that the Stef Carpenter series is getting some new additions next year and that they shot the promo material with Stef last week.
> I'm not sure what they have planned as they wouldn't drop a hint but I have a feeling it maybe a SC-208 as Schecter's Omen-8 has really set the standard for a cheap 8 string (it's available for £330 in the UK) and it's due some competition.



Could be this bad boy finally coming to western markets. Why it's available as a production model in Russia and not here is beyond me, but if a T-7 does land on this side of the world, I'd sell my face for one.

ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website


----------



## zimbloth

There's going to be a LOT of great new stuff based on everything the vendors I work with have been telling me. I'll be at NAMM again this year, and surely will post the third annual epic NAMM thread with 20482048204823094730974 pics/videos.


----------



## Sepultorture

zimbloth said:


> There's going to be a LOT of great new stuff based on everything the vendors I work with have been telling me. I'll be at NAMM again this year, and surely will post the third annual epic NAMM thread with 20482048204823094730974 pics/videos.



Nick you give us hope sir \m/


----------



## Andromalia

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They've already done that:



That design actually has some merit and good ideas, they just didn't bother to finish the idea. 
With a bit more thought put in, it gives this:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

zimbloth said:


> There's going to be a LOT of great new stuff based on everything the vendors I work with have been telling me. I'll be at NAMM again this year, and surely will post the third annual epic NAMM thread with 20482048204823094730974 pics/videos.



Thank you!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They've already done that:



I like it! Put a Gibraltar bridge or Edge Zero and a satin finish on it and it'd be pretty awesome, especially if it were a 7.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Andromalia said:


> That design actually has some merit and good ideas, they just didn't bother to finish the idea.
> With a bit more thought put in, it gives this:


 
They've done that too. 






Plus their old Rocket Roll Vs had the same concept as well.

I guess maybe I just want Ibanez to revisit the V shapes for this year.


----------



## jl-austin

I wish ESP still made the single humbucker TOM bridge RR V style guitar. I forget its actual model number, but it was essentially an M-I ntb with a RR V shape.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I agree with the two posts prior to this one. I've recently been wanting a V


----------



## xmetalhead69

this thread will be watched closely ...


----------



## apiss

LUCKY7 said:


> New Munky "Burst" signature guitar would mean a new Fieldy K5 bass, and perhaps some changes to the Apex 2 line.



If Ibanez is releasing a new Korn sig that's exactly like his sunburst Prestige 7 that he's been using, I want one. Please do release it, Ibanez, while I have money an d before I spend it on some other guitars..

Or, if they're releasing the sunburst RG7 with HSH or HSS configuration, I'd still want one!


----------



## Necky379

JeffFromMtl said:


> Could be this bad boy finally coming to western markets. Why it's available as a production model in Russia and not here is beyond me, but if a T-7 does land on this side of the world, I'd sell my face for one.
> 
> ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website




wtf? russia has the sc tele  it'd be nice to see these show up in the states, it'd be nicer for me if they offered an ltd version because im broke and i would have to own this guitar in white.


----------



## xmetalhead69

you know, the cynical part of me hopes that no one releases anything awesome, because I can't afford any new gear


----------



## FLGearnut

Who cares what anybody else is coming out with this year? Gibson release a Jonas Bros. Les Paul! Our prayers have been answered!!


----------



## HaloHat

gunshow86de said:


> Over the weekend I exchanged a few emails with Jim at Strictly 7, and he mentioned he's got 7 guitars at the paint shop which he will be showing at NAMM. I don't know if they will be new body shapes or not, but I will be very interested nonetheless.


 
I don't think Jim has been too quiet about his Single Cut 7 string 
He has probably shown you at least one of his new V's 

Paint? That would be somewhat different. Jim seems to like the natural finishes [me too] but if he is going to do some paint I bet they will look great.

I am hoping he will reshape/contour the bolt-on neck heel a bit and do an Explorer ish style 7 string too. I have decided I am going to void my S7G warranty and contour the neck heel a bit myself. Will post when I get done doing that, the dye on the body and the French Polish on the top...

Can't wait to see some of the new Neck-Thru models from Strictly 7's crew and some more NGD's from other SS.org people


----------



## mattofvengeance

Be prepared for an S7G NGD from me sometime in 2011. It's going to rule


----------



## Neil

envenomedcky said:


> A Chris Broderick sig model 7 would be my guess as for something Ibanez is going to release.


Prob not gunna happen while he is playing 6 strings in Megadeth.


----------



## vampiregenocide

JeffFromMtl said:


> Could be this bad boy finally coming to western markets. Why it's available as a production model in Russia and not here is beyond me, but if a T-7 does land on this side of the world, I'd sell my face for one.
> 
> ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website


 
Would be cool if they released that, though you can see on the headstock it is a custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Would be cool if they released that, though you can see on the headstock it is a custom.



The Custom series is a series of "production" ESP guitars which are made in the Custom Shop. They're labeled as "Custom" but are made in runs similar to production guitars.


----------



## Sepultorture

i know it's just more wishing but seriously Ibanez, a fixed bridge RGD 7, not hard to ask for


----------



## CloudAC

A fixed bridge RGD7 is also a cool idea, plus cheaper! (hopefully)
I hope they give it new colours too, one or the other cause im getting serious GAS for one.


----------



## abstract

Can anyone confirm the rumor that Gibson is releasing an upside-down telecaster with 15 frets, a floating OFR, a locking nut that only locks while you're playing and built in MIDI loops?


----------



## Demiurge

abstract said:


> Can anyone confirm the rumor that Gibson is releasing an upside-down telecaster with 15 frets, a floating OFR, a locking nut that only locks while you're playing and built in MIDI loops?



Nope. Fixed bridge, floating nut.


----------



## abstract

Demiurge said:


> Nope. Fixed bridge, floating nut.



Revolutionary! I hope "90s-bathtub greenish-yellow" is a finish option. That's a $5000 guitar as long as they include bagpipe and kazoo loops.


----------



## garza

apiss said:


> If Ibanez is releasing a new Korn sig that's exactly like his sunburst Prestige 7 that he's been using, I want one. Please do release it, Ibanez, while I have money an d before I spend it on some other guitars..
> 
> Or, if they're releasing the sunburst RG7 with HSH or HSS configuration, I'd still want one!



Munky's sunburst Prestige is so cleannnnn. If that comes out in time for NAMM 2011, I would want one too for sure!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Demiurge said:


> Nope. Fixed bridge, floating nut.



And the strings will be farther away from the nut to improve tuning stability, they'll be copying Fender.


----------



## garza

Razzy said:


> That should actually be ready by NAMM this year. He told me himself over Twitter.



You are right my friend! There's a lot of complications coming up with me traveling everywhere not getting to jam it in time but should all work out. Schecter Tele 7 for NAMM this year!


----------



## jymellis

i wonder if they will unveil the ibanez JYM signature 7 string this year?


----------



## julez

Schecter Announces New 2011 Models - Premier Guitar


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Avenger!! 

I guess they figured they had enough sevens and released some more eights.


----------



## Isan

That body shape is very pretty ...


----------



## CloudAC

> Schecter has also added extended scale C-7 and C-7FR to the Hellrasier Special Collection.



Well atleast they added SOMETHING... I want an Avenger 7! or a Solo 7...


----------



## cyril v

Randy said:


> David Shankle. Who blows.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd









Isan said:


> That body shape is very pretty ...



Kinda reminds me of the Flaxwood guitars with that shape.


----------



## vampiregenocide

What the fuck happened to Papa Roach? They were one of the best nu metal bands around, now they're a poor Avenged Sevenfold clone. This guitar looks ugly too.


----------



## mattofvengeance

*eagerly anticipating news about 8 strings*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The red looks weird but I'm glad Gary Holt gets a sig. 

And some of the 8s look pretty cool:


----------



## CloudAC

They do look good. Hey Schecter how about giving your 7 ATX range some Orig. Floyd Roses like their 6 stringed bro's?


----------



## Invader

Since when has Gary Holt used EMG's? I've only seen him with Duncans. That, and the Schecter V shape really doesn't look that good imo...at least compared to this:


----------



## Murmel

Isan said:


> That body shape is very pretty ...



*IS THAT A SCULPTED HEEL?! *
Fuck yeah, Schecter


----------



## Triple-J

Unlike last year I'm quite impressed with Schecter so far as the Hellraiser 8 looks cool and the Damien Riot reminds me of one ESP's Japan only models which to me is a good thing plus they've already set the bar for an entry level 8 with the Omen-8 which is going for a good price (check it out! Schecter Omen C-8 Black (GUITARGUITAR)) 
The thing that's really surprised me though is the Dan Donegan model as it's very conservative for Schecter and isn't hammered in blinged out abalone, gloss paint, gothic inlays and EMG's which is quite a shock really. 



vampiregenocide said:


> What the fuck happened to Papa Roach? They were one of the best nu metal bands around, now they're a poor Avenged Sevenfold clone. This guitar looks ugly too.



What happened was Papa Roach decided to play it safe and become a "hard rock" band to pay off their mortgages as for the sig I don't think it's that bad the webbing is ok and it reminds me of a ESP-JH3/Gretsch Brian Setzer but that skull is horrendous as it looks like something you'd see on one of those £5 t-shirts with cheesy phrases like "Kill em all....let god sort em out!" printed on them.


----------



## Quantumface

cyril v said:


> Kinda reminds me of the Flaxwood guitars with that shape.





oh my gosh. this guy is dreadful! i cannot believe how aweful this guy's "playing" is. Why have i not heard of him before? surely the internet mob of true guitarists has sot to bring him down.


----------



## Koshchei

That wankfest had absolutely no musical content whatsoever.


----------



## Loomer

Meh, the Schecter line is just.. Well; Meh...

And that David Shankle guy really needs to be hurled head first into the sun, to keep him from hurting a guitar ever again.


----------



## AChRush1349

I'm hoping for some cool stuff from Ibanez, and it would be KILLER if jackson released a USA series 7 string...but that won't happen. lol.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

>



Damn, that neck heel must be brutal!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Isan said:


> That body shape is very pretty ...



Everyone does know that it's just a guitar version of the Riot bass, right?






That doesn't change, though, how awesome this is. If its the exact same body as the bass, that would be so awesome, the shape is very comfortable as well as awesome looking.


----------



## Triple-J

Seeing as it's gone quiet here's some better pics of the special Hellraiser 7 and 8 models in both colours (red & see-thru black) with prices too. 

Buy Schecter Hellraiser Special C-8 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Schecter Hellraiser Special C-7 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Randy

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Alright, you've got my attention.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Triple-J said:


> Seeing as it's gone quiet here's some better pics of the special Hellraiser 7 and 8 models in both colours (red & see-thru black) with prices too.
> 
> Buy Schecter Hellraiser Special C-8 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> Buy Schecter Hellraiser Special C-7 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


 
That is... That is cheap! I want that C-8 

I'm going to sell my Hellraiser C-1 FR and order that C-8 

OHWAIT they don't ship to europe, and if they do it's gonna cost me a metric shitton of money! too bad.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Big kudos to Schecter for doing away with the excessive abalone binding and huge, terrible inlays


----------



## syndrone

hahahhaahahah XD


----------



## JamesM

syndrone said:


> hahahhaahahah XD


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

So...should we still expect a Chris Garza 7-string Schecter PT?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I like how people (not necessarily in this thread) come in asking for their dream djent guitars:

"Uhhh fanned fret 9 string Ibanez RG named after me signed by Misha Merrow (product of Misha and Keith doing the fusion dance)"

I personally would like to see Jackson step up to the plate, they half did that last year and this year but B.C. Rich are ahead of them imo...


----------



## Elijah

CrushingAnvil said:


> "Uhhh fanned fret 9 string Ibanez RG named after me signed by Misha Merrow (product of Misha and Keith doing the fusion dance)"




Liking the dbz reference lol


----------



## Razzy

HammettHateCrew said:


> So...should we still expect a Chris Garza 7-string Schecter PT?



Yes. As I stated, and Chris himself stated on like, page 2 or 3 of this thread. His sig tele will be out this year. Shit's gonna be OSM!


----------



## ROAR

I'd like to see some Schecter Avengers.
Not just the DrumCityGuitarLand prototype's.
Or maybe a guitar similar to Synster's, because I don't like
the carved tops and I wouldn't enjoy playing something with
SYN straight across the neck.

Whatever,
I'll stick to saving for a Rico.
Nothing at NAMM will most likely change my mind.


----------



## mattofvengeance

David Shankle should serve as a reminder that no matter who you are, as long as you can fling your hands up and down the fretboard at tremendously fast speeds, regardless of accuracy, you too can be in a band as big as Manowar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

mattofvengeance said:


> David Shankle should serve as a reminder that no matter who you are, as long as you can fling your hands up and down the fretboard at tremendously fast speeds, regardless of accuracy, you too can be in a band as big as Manowar.


 
After seeing Manowar's videos, I'm hardly jealous.


----------



## Frey

Some non-black ESP 7s would be nice...


----------



## Holy Katana

I believe Manson are going to release another Matt Bellamy sig, if they haven't already.


----------



## Loomer

vampiregenocide said:


> After seeing Manowar's videos, I'm hardly jealous.



Same here. A lot of my friends like them, mainly because they're so ridiculous so it's mainly an "ironic" appreciation. I for one can't really get behind that. I generally tend to dislike power metal strongly, no matter how cheesy-fun it is (actually, this is my main gripe with most of those bands), and Manowar is no exception. 

What a shite band indeed.


----------



## garza

HammettHateCrew said:


> So...should we still expect a Chris Garza 7-string Schecter PT?



Yes! just got pics a few days ago and picking em up this Monday, I will post pics on another thread. Stay tuned! Its a beast.


----------



## Dan

Just heard down the line Peter Witchers is going to be getting a Caparison sig. Probably an angelus again


----------



## mattofvengeance

vampiregenocide said:


> After seeing Manowar's videos, I'm hardly jealous.





Loomer said:


> Same here. A lot of my friends like them, mainly because they're so ridiculous so it's mainly an "ironic" appreciation. I for one can't really get behind that. I generally tend to dislike power metal strongly, no matter how cheesy-fun it is (actually, this is my main gripe with most of those bands), and Manowar is no exception.
> 
> What a shite band indeed.



Don't misunderstand me. I fucking hate Manowar, and I hate him too. It was just a tongue in cheek comment about a talentless fuck who makes his living in music, gains notoriety, and gets his own sig model. Anybody can be a rock star apparently hahaha


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think he isn't talented, he has a lot of skill and is technically proficient. But its just not something thats that interesting. Its based more on OMG SO FAST and less on tasteful impressive solos. Thats something I like about Travis from Threat SIgnal, who does some really nice, epic solos that are fast as fuck.


----------



## Elijah

Plug said:


> Just heard down the line Peter Witchers is going to be getting a Caparison sig. Probably an angelus again



That'd be pretty awesome, but last I heard, he was with ESP.
Did he go back to Caparison?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

garza said:


> Yes! just got pics a few days ago and picking em up this Monday, I will post pics on another thread. Stay tuned! Its a beast.



Don't mean to sound impatient, but it is Monday...


----------



## Razzy

dragonblade629 said:


> Don't mean to sound impatient, but it is Monday...



I've been bugging him about it all day on Twitter. He hasn't coughed up the goods yet.


----------



## leonardo7

I cant wait to bust my nut too but damn you guys are impatient.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leonardo7 said:


> I cant wait to bust my nut too but damn you guys are impatient.



But there's only a little more than 3 hours left in Monday here!


----------



## vhmetalx

I'm buggin him on twitter too. So far its a no go. I think he said he was going to the schecter factory though so im assuming he is gonna pick it up and then go home with it then post pics.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

He just posted a pick on Twitter, it looks awesome!


----------



## vhmetalx

dragonblade629 said:


> He just posted a pick on Twitter, it looks awesome!



ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME!!! 
Looks legit! 
If it played nice I would buy one for sure.


----------



## blister7321

holy shit 
theres two of em
sick 
want


----------



## leonardo7

dragonblade629 said:


> He just posted a pick on Twitter, it looks awesome!



Wow! Nice silverbusrt and the Tele shape looks really cool IMO with that headstock and no pickguard. Very unique!


----------



## Loomer

Well, Suicide Silence does nothing for me, but that guitar sure as all fuck does!!

Other than that, what's the matter this year? Around this time last year every company's new roster had been posted two weeks ago! Get to it lads!


----------



## SkullCrusher

He has TWO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loktide

GAS!


----------



## MTech

Schecter has the Gary Holt Sig V coming 
ESP should finally be releasing the 2 Overdue Baritone 7 Eclipse Sig Models since we didn't see them last year. Also lets not forget a Sig Model for Buz unless they're taking their time on it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Awesome


----------



## jl-austin

I would be VERY surprised if there wasn't a Buz model. Although, he might have signed on a little too late for the 2011 models.


----------



## simonXsludge

Loomer said:


> Well, Suicide Silence does nothing for me, but that guitar sure as all fuck does!!
> 
> Other than that, what's the matter this year? Around this time last year every company's new roster had been posted two weeks ago! Get to it lads!


+1

+1


----------



## EliNoPants

alright, that Garza sig is sweet, i'm not in love with the binding (but i just kinda dislike binding in general, it looks cheap and tacky 95% of the time), and i still think it would've looked better with the inline headstock, but i'd still give it a solid A...now if only i can manage to trade off my SC-607B to get one


----------



## LLink2411

Andromalia said:


> Something that doesn't exist and that I'd like to see would be Prestige Destroyers.


Brb erection



dragonblade629 said:


> He just posted a pick on Twitter, it looks awesome!


I would so be all over that guitar if it wasn't unattractive and most likely played like a log.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I would hope it doesn't have the typical, signature balsa wood-with-dead-strings-plastic-shell-wet-paper-bag schecter tone.

I like that it's different though


----------



## MrGignac

That schectercaster actually looks pretty sleek...At NAMM I would like to see and Ibanez XTP7 with a Trem. I have the 6er version and want to get the 7 so bad but i would need a trem to spend that much. They could do it for like $1200 maybe?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I dunno how well the xiphos sells these days, though


----------



## Prydogga

It's odd how most Schecters end up with that 3 knob business. Not a fan, and that burst looks a bit odd on the curve under the bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MrGignac said:


> That schectercaster actually looks pretty sleek...At NAMM I would like to see and Ibanez XTP7 with a Trem. I have the 6er version and want to get the 7 so bad but i would need a trem to spend that much. They could do it for like $1200 maybe?



Unless it's MIJ it won't happen. It'll require too much tooling as Ibanez will then have to adapt a budget 7-string trem, something they haven't been inclined to do since the 00', and haven't done since do to no longer using TRS (Takeuchi) units. 

All that being said, I'd LOVE a Xiphos 7 with trem, especially a MIJ one.



Prydogga said:


> It's odd how most Schecters end up with that 3 knob business. Not a fan, and that burst looks a bit odd on the curve under the bridge.



It's not odd at all. Most Schecters wind up with the same routes, contours, joints, bridges, necks, etc. It's cheaper to produce them as such. 

Not saying that's a bad thing, as most tend to really dig the specs and prices.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Okay this is hot as fuck.



dragonblade629 said:


>


 



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not odd at all. Most Schecters wind up with the same routes, contours, joints, bridges, necks, etc. It's cheaper to produce them as such.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing, as most tend to really dig the specs and prices.


 
Thats what annoys me about them. All SChecters seem pretty much the same, which is kinda boring. Makes them seem cheap. There are only 2 or 3 schecters I'd even consider owning because of that; the loomis sig, the ATX and this.


----------



## Loomer

Silverburst is still the coolest finish in the known universe, and if you don't agree I _will_ fight you!


----------



## ziggurat

^


----------



## MTech

jl-austin said:


> I would be VERY surprised if there wasn't a Buz model. Although, he might have signed on a little too late for the 2011 models.


He's been on for awhile it was just announced public that's all.... The Sig model is more a question of when not if.. They usually try to have the artist using his custom before they put it out as a model (like the 2 Eclipse 7 Baritones) and the guys aren't even touring right now so it makes me wonder if they'll Unveil it now..or if they'll put out normal 7 string models then put his Sig out at Summer NAMM or make us wait a whole damn year.


----------



## Loomer

Who are the baritone EC's sigs for? I've never seen anyone using that.


----------



## Prydogga

The guys from that band with a female singer. I'm helpful


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

It was of my understanding that there were no plans by ESP/LTD to release any 7-string Eclipse models. I can't tell you which thread I read it from, but that was what was supposedly confirmed by ESP Guitars.


----------



## Loomer

Prydogga said:


> The guys from that band with a female singer. I'm helpful



Unless Agoraphobic Nosebleed or Salome got an extra guitarist, or it's Landmine Marathon I'm gonna venture this and say:

"Oh. That run-of-the-mill goth brouhaha with no artistic value apart from the lead singer's lucrative modelling career"... 

But is that a bit too broad? I mean, there's like a squillion of those bands, and I hate more or less every one of them.


----------



## Marcus

Loomer said:


> Who are the baritone EC's sigs for? I've never seen anyone using that.



I could be wrong but I think it's for the guys from Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, them.


----------



## Loomer

And a resounding "meh" rang out from my downturned lips. 

Shite band, if you ask me, but at least this isn't the worst yet. For starters, I facepalmed so hard my skull nearly caved in when I saw that Gibson have a sig for both the Jonas Brothers _and_ Chad Kroeger.


----------



## ralphy1976

well it's gibson....


----------



## Loomer

Yeah, well colour me betrayed, because I've always been a total fanboy, and every Gibson I've owned, I've loved. 

Their mainstays are still cracking good guitars. My co-guitarist recently bought a Flying V that kicks so much ass I'm having trouble coming up with an amusing metaphor for it. I have an SG which I love to bits. 

Gibson is like the top student in class who still has issues at home. They yield top results on a fairly consistent basis, sometimes QC falls through a bit, but that can be forgiven when one looks at the rest. However, sometimes dad at home gets piss-drunk on expensive brandy and beats the poor kid into temporary brain damage, and then abominations like the Dusk Tiger or Firebird X happen.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Loomer said:


> Yeah, well colour me betrayed, because I've always been a total fanboy, and every Gibson I've owned, I've loved.
> 
> Their mainstays are still cracking good guitars. My co-guitarist recently bought a Flying V that kicks so much ass I'm having trouble coming up with an amusing metaphor for it. I have an SG which I love to bits.
> 
> Gibson is like the top student in class who still has issues at home. They yield top results on a fairly consistent basis, sometimes QC falls through a bit, but that can be forgiven when one looks at the rest. However, sometimes dad at home gets piss-drunk on expensive brandy and beats the poor kid into temporary brain damage, and then abominations like the Dusk Tiger or Firebird X happen.



I am both amused and somewhat saddened by your detailed, yet accurate simile.


----------



## Loomer

Well, that's life for you. You may laugh at it now, but the metaphorical forced sodomy it offers you will still hurt. 

I just want a bloody SG-I reissue at a reasonable price. That's all!


----------



## InTheRavensName

...does anyone know anything about the Scott Ian signature soloist? (Price, spec, release date etc?)


----------



## MTech

HammettHateCrew said:


> It was of my understanding that there were no plans by ESP/LTD to release any 7-string Eclipse models. I can't tell you which thread I read it from, but that was what was supposedly confirmed by ESP Guitars.


Well the guys in Lacuna said it was happening but they had to get theirs first which didn't happen till close to the last NAMM...there's pics of them on the custom gallery... they were saying it'd be an LTD model.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Those have been up for a little while, actually


----------



## leonardo7

My band opened for Lacuna Coil. They got their customs in Oct of '09. I took tons of pics of their customs and got to hold them and talk with them about them for a while. They are very nice guitars but I doubt we will see a sig model for them. They are not baritones as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

Since this has started to turn into a "wishful thinking" thread, I'd love to see an LTD version of the M-II maple. AND DON'T PUT THAT AWFUL ABALONE EVERYWHERE. Keep the exact same specs, but step it down to LTD please.


----------



## Loomer

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if those guys got a sig. I mean, after all they did make sigs for those hacks in Ill Nino, and their career more or less collapsed before it even started.


----------



## CloudAC

leonardo7 said:


> My band opened for Lacuna Coil. They got their customs in Oct of '09. I took tons of pics of their customs and got to hold them and talk with them about them for a while. They are very nice guitars but I doubt we will see a sig model for them. They are not baritones as well.



Still got those pictures?


----------



## MTech

leonardo7 said:


> They are not baritones as well.


Well they said they were when they ordered them and when they got them and I got to check them out. One thing is for sure they def weren't 24.75 scale like a normal LP.



CloudAC said:


> Still got those pictures?



There's high res photos of them right in the customs gallery.


----------



## JaeSwift

I'm seriously wondering why we haven't seen any Ibanez 2011 pics (apart from that EMG H-S-S 6er). Last time this year the full line up was pretty much posted.


----------



## CloudAC

I really hope they dont have any other RGD colours now, I just ordered mine. IF they do come out with a dark red, I will be kicking myself for years to come.


----------



## leonardo7

CloudAC said:


> Still got those pictures?



I do have them but they are stored on my other computer that Im having trouble getting into. It just keeps spinning. I will retrieve them someday. I did post some pics of the white one in some thread this past year. I can try and find the thread I suppose. The scale length on them is 25.5". Actually, my photographer that came out to that show got some amazing close up live shots of them. I should get those from him and post them too.


----------



## LLink2411

I do believe these are the LC ESPCS models people are curious about:


----------



## Holy Katana

JaeSwift said:


> I'm seriously wondering why we haven't seen any Ibanez 2011 pics (apart from that EMG H-S-S 6er). Last time this year the full line up was pretty much posted.


Same here. I came in here after about a week or so of not being on SS.org at all, expecting leaked pics of EVERYTHING, and so far, there's nothing. 



I hope the guitar world has some cool shit at NAMM this year, because from what I've heard, the keyboard/synth world's not exactly going to have much going on. I need new gear to GAS for!


----------



## MetalMike04

all i want s more leftys! especially more Ibanez's that arnt black


----------



## NeglectedField

gunshow86de said:


> Since this has started to turn into a "wishful thinking" thread, I'd love to see an LTD version of the M-II maple. AND DON'T PUT THAT AWFUL ABALONE EVERYWHERE. Keep the exact same specs, but step it down to LTD please.



I was gonna say "guitar aspie's wet dream" thread, but yeah. People forget that guitar companies don't cater to the very specific preferences of guitar nerds. Save listening to requests/complaints of sufficient frequency to warrant influencing the lineup (e.g. Ibanez re-releasing the RGRs).


----------



## welsh_7stinger

since bc rich made a few 7s fro namm 2010 (with one of them being made from specs they found on this site) lets hope they make a 8 string warlock that aint a sig (i aint got money)


----------



## leonardo7

Ill tell you whats new for 2011, a whole lot of Bernie Rico JR NGD's! But really, either there aint shit coming out from Ibanez or they learned their lesson from last year and are keeping it uber quiet on this one. Cause last year we knew everything by now, so perhaps thats exactly why we know nothing this year.


----------



## jl-austin

The Ibanez thing is odd, just about all the new RG colors for 2010 have been discontinued already. Typically it is the old colors that are discontinued, that is not the case this year. Even the RGD prestige 6 string has been discontinued (which obviously is gonna get a replacement, because they have been HUGELY popular).

I am curious as to what happens there, if they severely down size the RG line, or add new stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If you're going by the parts index, then it could be that a VERY small change is being made, or that the order/run is over. The parts index in not a definitive "this model is getting discontinued".


----------



## aleXander

I heard from a friend of mine that takes lessons from Mr. Cooley that he's gettin' more signatures!! 

YAY?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aleXander said:


> I heard from a friend of mine that takes lessons from Mr. Cooley that he's gettin' more signatures!!
> 
> YAY?



It'll be cool as long as he drops those extremely lame wannabe Affliction graphics. He knows how to spec out a killer guitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll be cool as long as he drops those extremely lame wannabe Affliction graphics. He knows how to spec out a killer guitar.



Seriously. That shit looks like that MMA Elite crap they sell at Wal-Mart.


----------



## aleXander

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll be cool as long as he drops those extremely lame wannabe Affliction graphics. He knows how to spec out a killer guitar.


 
He said RC has shown him some of his new signatures that are going to be released at Namm this year... Ill text him really quick and find out what they are again cause I have the memory of a rusty spoon


----------



## Van

aleXander said:


> He said RC has shown him some of his new signatures that are going to be released at Namm this year... Ill text him really quick and find out what they are again cause I have the memory of a rusty spoon



I hope I don't end up regretting getting an rc7 just a few months before namm


----------



## aleXander

The only thing he said is that he's releasing th 8 string at Namm and it's coming in two version he believes. A fanned fret and a regular 8.

AND GUESS WHAT!??!!?

Shit affliction graphics in RED this time!

EDIT: and a mahogany RC7 with the weird inlay


----------



## mattofvengeance

aleXander said:


> The only thing he said is that he's releasing th 8 string at Namm and it's coming in two version he believes. A fanned fret and a regular 8.
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT!??!!?
> 
> Shit affliction graphics in RED this time!









Though, I really REALLY want that RC8.


----------



## CloudAC

I think we all say a Sig 8 coming eventually, it was only a matter of when. Nonetheless, thanks for the confirmation, if I was to buy an 8, I would definitely consider an RC8!


----------



## aleXander

CloudAC said:


> I think we all say a Sig 8 coming eventually, it was only a matter of when. Nonetheless, thanks for the confirmation, if I was to buy an 8, I would definitely consider an RC8!


 

We all saw the 8 coming, yes i know.
I was just adding some legitimate rumors for the thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

aleXander said:


> Shit affliction graphics in RED this time!



Just like his prototype from some months back.


----------



## lookralphsbak

According to a dude at Schecter, Solo 8 is being made for next year but no fucking Solo 7... FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lookralphsbak said:


> According to a dude at Schecter, Solo 8 is being made for next year but no fucking Solo 7... FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Solo8s (at least some) are already out. Check out Drumcity Guitarland.


----------



## lookralphsbak

Deadnightshade said:


> 1)I've heard ESP will release all new stephen carpenter signatures with the neck pickup mounted behind the bridge
> 
> 2)Ibanez will release RGA8 with a new bridge that progressively floats and reveals a column of delicious candy dispenser for sweet ass soloing
> 
> 3)Gibson will continue what it's doing
> 
> 4)Fender will announce the ultimate vintage hollowbody turtle shell guitar with an alder top in butterscotch finish.Bolt on.
> 
> 5)Devries gets kicked out for taking a shit in front of the ESP booth
> 
> 6)Schecter releasing a new 6 string model that auto-tunes to dropped C and auto-adjusts the guitar belt to crabcore height position
> 
> 7)Dean makes another crappy dime signature,extending the crappy artwork to the fingerboard ,and custom dime pickups, with specs he ordered contacting them from heaven.They also announce that the signature razorback dimecello will hit the stores next spring



WIN


----------



## lookralphsbak

MaxOfMetal said:


> Solo8s (at least some) are already out. Check out Drumcity Guitarland.


Oh wow... I spoke to a sales rep at Schecter to find out if they had any plans on making a Solo 7 and he said nope, only a Solo 8... I didn't know they were out considering it's not on their website.


----------



## aleXander

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just like his prototype from some months back.


 

yup the one he got impatient for and wouldn't let them finish a freggin' sticker.


----------



## Psycho J

lookralphsbak said:


> Oh wow... I spoke to a sales rep at Schecter to find out if they had any plans on making a Solo 7 and he said nope, only a Solo 8... I didn't know they were out considering it's not on their website.


 
DCGL only had 12 of them though. was like a Very Limited run. So If they are going to bring out a solo8 i a prodution lik the Damien Elite 8s and Omen 8s then that is great news.


----------



## CloudAC

What?! A Solo 8 but no Solo 7?!! Schecter you cheeky snobs!!


----------



## HaloHat

lookralphsbak said:


> According to a dude at Schecter, Solo 8 is being made for next year but no fucking Solo 7... FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 
May I please add a FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU for the fact that Schecter did the same thing with the Devil Custom. 6 & 8 but no 7. Bastards. May as well add the No ATX 7 with OFR while were at it...


----------



## CloudAC

and it doesnt look like the new member of the ATX series, the Avenger, will have a 7 or 8 model. God damn Schecter, wtf?!


----------



## Van

Stefan Carpenters been confirmed for a new sig for 2011:
The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: Stef Carpenter (Deftones) gets shot at ESP!

Schecters got some new models:
Schecter Announces New 2011 Models - Premier Guitar

and I saw this over at the esp forum:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Van said:


> Stefan Carpenters been confirmed for a new sig for 2011:
> The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: Stef Carpenter (Deftones) gets shot at ESP!
> 
> Schecters got some new models:
> Schecter Announces New 2011 Models - Premier Guitar
> 
> and I saw this over at the esp forum:



That Ibby is old news. It's J-Custom that was released (along with a few other JCs) several months ago.


----------



## Xodus

Disregard me, it's clearly a Stef-B8. I still stand by the SC-208 being a possibility.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

bmusic Australia Forum - Brought to you by the 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 & 2010 Australian ESP Dealer of the Year &bull; View topic - Chris Amott confirms new signature model.

Christopher Amott is supposedly getting another Caparison sig. Possibly the one with the weird shape.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Xodus said:


> The new SC sig looks identical to his old ones (black, 8 string, pickup config) except for what might be a deepened cutaway and a different switch. It has no signature on the fretboard and the 24th fret model name inlay. SC208?



That would be the ESP Stef-B8, which always had a blank ebony board. I'm assuming that they're keeping the current lineup of SC-607/8B's and Stef-B7/8's, as well as adding another model (not pictured in the blog, but almost certainly a Tele-style 7 string, and I'm crossing my fingers for an 8) to the SC sig line.


----------



## Jim Antonio

According to Tim Keyes, *BC Rich* are coming up with a "few new 7 string models, with fixed & floyd bridges". He didn't elaborate further so as not to preempt their official announcement this January. I'm hoping they'd come up with an Assassin 7 or a JRV 7 fixed bridge!


----------



## Kel668

Jim Antonio said:


> According to Tim Keyes, *BC Rich* are coming up with a "few new 7 string models, with fixed & floyd bridges". He didn't elaborate further so as not to preempt their official announcement this January. I'm hoping they'd come up with an Assassin 7 or a JRV 7 fixed bridge!



If BC Rich comes out with a fixed-bridge V, I'll be all over it like dead on Elvis.

I would especially like it if it had just a bridge pickup and a reverse inline headstock. Preferably without a veneer finish. I had one of the purple ones for a while. Good guitar, but that finish wasn't all that great in person. But that's me getting all wishy.

Speaking of which, I'll contribute to the rumormill: Kerry King will get yet ANOTHER sig model with yet ANOTHER contrived tribal tattoo graphic all over it.

Fender & Gibson will keep charging way too much for not enough guitar.

People will still be paying extra to have their guitar look like crap (read: relic).

Also, Dean will STOP cashing in on Dime's legacy, discontinue the Razorback series and have maybe a just a few ML's to commemorate his contribution to Dean and music in general.

There I go, gettin all wishy again....


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Any Ibanez or Dean news?


----------



## Elijah

god DAMN that Amott guitar is hideous! Loved his other sig, but I certainly hope that new one never reaches the light of day in a production line up!


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Elijah said:


> god DAMN that Amott guitar is hideous! Loved his other sig, but I certainly hope that new one never reaches the light of day in a production line up!


 I just hope it wont look like that Splashed Jelly fish shaped on that picture XD


----------



## ittoa666

Plug said:


> Just heard down the line Peter Witchers is going to be getting a Caparison sig. Probably an angelus again



Wait! He's on Cap again? 

Also, the gary holt schecter....

Do want.


----------



## Caparison092

ittoa666 said:


> Wait! He's on Cap again?
> 
> Do want.



Peter is actually trying for a tele shaped custom as well 

Heard from my friend in Japan who works for Caparison


----------



## Stealth7

Jim Antonio said:


> According to Tim Keyes, *BC Rich* are coming up with a "few new 7 string models, with fixed & floyd bridges". He didn't elaborate further so as not to preempt their official announcement this January. I'm hoping they'd come up with an Assassin 7 or a JRV 7 fixed bridge!



I'll be pissed off if they come out with a 7 String Warlock


----------



## Ironbird

Pisschrist said:


> I'll be pissed off if they come out with a 7 String Warlock


Heh, I'll be doomed if they release a full-size 7-string Beast. That, my friend, will be too good to resist!


----------



## ittoa666

Caparison092 said:


> Peter is actually trying for a tele shaped custom as well
> 
> Heard from my friend in Japan who works for Caparison



This is very interesting.


----------



## groovemasta

my fingers are crossed for a 7 string version of the new schecter damien riot,
it looks very classy.


----------



## White Cluster

The Kardashian..double d's and a g-string.

And a hardtail Aldrich loaded Suhr 7.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Jim Antonio said:


> According to Tim Keyes, *BC Rich* are coming up with a "few new 7 string models, with fixed & floyd bridges". He didn't elaborate further so as not to preempt their official announcement this January. I'm hoping they'd come up with an Assassin 7 or a JRV 7 fixed bridge!



Oh god, this is glorious news! 

I have a 2007 BC Rich Exotic Classic Bich and I will gladly buy a BC Rich 7 string. Better have a hardtail though!


----------



## RiffRaff

From an interview with Steve Smyth at ultimate-guitar.com
Forbidden: 'Fire Is Missing In A Lot Of Thrash Bands Today' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


> For guitars, I mainly stuck between my new Signature Series BC Rich Bich, which is a 6 string hard tail guitar, solid maple from the body to the headstock, and mahogany sides, AAA maple top, EMG 81-85 classic set up in there. I also occasionally used my BC Rich Warlock that Ive had for years now, and my red BC Rich Bitch from the custom shop. I had that guitar made in 1998, was the first to put the widow headstock on the Bitch body. I love that guitar! I love it so much, when BC Rich offered to make me a signature model, they asked me what I wanted and I told them I wanted this guitar. This guitar, along with a 7 string version of this guitar, will see release at Winter NAMM 2011!



Fantastic to see he's getting a signature model.


----------



## aleXander

RiffRaff said:


> From an interview with Steve Smyth at ultimate-guitar.com
> Forbidden: 'Fire Is Missing In A Lot Of Thrash Bands Today' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> Fantastic to see he's getting a signature model.


 
i cant wait to get that guitar


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

RiffRaff said:


> From an interview with Steve Smyth at ultimate-guitar.com
> Forbidden: 'Fire Is Missing In A Lot Of Thrash Bands Today' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> Fantastic to see he's getting a signature model.


 
I had a petty wish in the back of my mind that his Bich model would be released at NAMM but was not expecting it at all.

That being said, I am really fucking ecstatic for this release!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Based on specifications stated by Rusty Cooley and others, this is probably what the low-end RC8 will look like (probably without the natural finish):


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Ive got some news that a new RC7 (mahogany probably) with maple fretboard will debut on namm!!! :O i waant that definitily


----------



## Fred the Shred

All I can say about NAMM is: if you ding Strandberg #6 you'll answer to me, bitches!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

This question may sound pointless and stupid, but does anyone know if Washburn are going to go along with making a 7-string production model? The prototypes really appealed to me and I would love a new 7-string Washburn.


----------



## PhillCantu93

vampiregenocide said:


> Chris Garza from Suicide Silence came on here asking for tips on specs of a signature Schecter tele 7 he's getting made, whether that will be this year or not I don't know.


----------



## JamesM

^Problem?


----------



## PhillCantu93

The Armada said:


> ^Problem?




Suicide Silence = not really my thing

But if he does, I atleast hope the instrument itself is half decent.


----------



## jerome snail

Chris Garza


----------



## vampiregenocide

Still iffy on the inlay.


----------



## Razzy

vampiregenocide said:


> Still iffy on the inlay.



It's ebony, just write over it with a Sharpie if you don't like it.


----------



## CloudAC

Special Edition Riot-8

Fuck them, they bring it out in an 8 but not a 7? God damn Schecter


----------



## Bekanor

I will totally buy a Steve Smyth 7 string Bich. 

Seriously, sign me up right now.


Also I don't care what anyone says, all of the schecter shapes that aren't strats/superstrats or teles/superteles are ugly as shit.

Turn the V1 shape upside down, make the wings not offset, tell Gibson to stick to overpriced guitars for dentists while simultaneously fucking off and they'll have themselves a winner.


----------



## gulli05

I've not bothered to read through the entire thread but I heard some good news for the lefty players looking into 7-strings.
Apparently Ibanez, is *potentially, possibly and maybe* going to production with a few extanded range guitars for lefties. Now this is great news if this comes into reality.


----------



## Jerich

The Steve Smyth 7 is stellar!!! he has great taste in 7's...also everyone should check out the new Forbidden -Omega Wave Steve shreds his ass off on it great Stuff......


----------



## Bekanor

His solo record is one of the best instrumental albums ever. 



Winner.


I still don't know why Nevermore weren't knocking down his door to get him back after he got better. He was so great for them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Razzy said:


> It's ebony, just write over it with a Sharpie if you don't like it.


 
I could never do that to a guitar, I'd just deal with it.


----------



## garza

vampiregenocide said:


> I could never do that to a guitar, I'd just deal with it.



The black sharpie idea isn't as bad as you think. I did it to all my Steph Carpenters awhile ago, works really well for small inlays on ebony fretboards. However, if you can deal with it then I back it!!


----------



## Guitarman700

Bekanor said:


> I will totally buy a Steve Smyth 7 string Bich.
> 
> Seriously, sign me up right now.
> 
> 
> Also I don't care what anyone says, all of the schecter shapes that aren't strats/superstrats or teles/superteles are ugly as shit.
> 
> Turn the V1 shape upside down, make the wings not offset, tell Gibson to stick to overpriced guitars for dentists while simultaneously fucking off and they'll have themselves a winner.



OMFG yes. Goodbye, all the money ill earn next fall.


----------



## Philligan

garza said:


> The black sharpie idea isn't as bad as you think. I did it to all my Steph Carpenters awhile ago, works really well for small inlays on ebony fretboards. However, if you can deal with it then I back it!!



Sadly, I don't think I could bring myself to do that, either.

I'm buying one of those Teles as soon as I can  I haven't gotten this excited about a guitar since production 8 strings started getting popular.


----------



## johnythehero

I got a dean newsletter today and they are indeed comming out with a RC8.


----------



## GorillaSalsa

Crossing my fingers for an Axe-FX VST, will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## JamesM

^Yeah. All research indicates you shouldn't get too excited about that. Especially not for NAMM.


----------



## Ben.Last

gulli05 said:


> I've not bothered to read through the entire thread but I heard some good news for the lefty players looking into 7-strings.
> Apparently Ibanez, is *potentially, possibly and maybe* going to production with a few extanded range guitars for lefties. Now this is great news if this comes into reality.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## CloudAC

Does anyone have any info on what Jackson are upto in the 7 string bizz?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm suprised Jackson hasn't jumped on the 8 string market yet. To be honest, they haven't exactly invested in 7 strings a great deal either. I think they're missing out there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm suprised Jackson hasn't jumped on the 8 string market yet. To be honest, they haven't exactly invested in 7 strings a great deal either. I think they're missing out there.



Chalk that up to FMIC.


----------



## JamesM

^


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Chalk that up to FMIC.


 
Sorry its late, can you explain what you meant by that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Sorry its late, can you explain what you meant by that?



Jackson (along with a bevy of other brands) are owned by the Fender Musical Instrument Company (FMIC). 

Take a look at Fender's track record regarding 7 and 8 string guitars.


----------



## CloudAC

Yeah FMIC have owned Jackson since.. late 2002 and they are calling the shots on what they release/produce. Unfortunately Fender have never shown support for 7+ string guitars which is a real shame cause a Jackson 8 would be pretty cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Aaaah right. Thats true. Shame because I heard COW is getting an 8 would be cool to see a Jackson 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CloudAC said:


> Fender have never shown support for 7+ string guitars



I wouldn't go as far as saying that, as Fender, under the Squire name, has released a few 7s over the years, which were actually pretty nice given their low price tags. They also worked with Alex Gregory (the epic douche nozzle that he is) in making one of the first solid-body 7-strings. Who knows, if things went a little differently Fender might have been the first to market a solid-body 7. Also, they have no problem with offering CS 7s, nor have they stopped Jackson from making the COW7 or the current SLAT-7. 

I'd put more like they don't really have much vested in the market, and would rather stick to what they do best, 6-strings. 

The only thing that can convince large companies like Fender that there is a market for 7s is folks buying them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hasn't the COW 7 sold pretty well? Enough for them to keep it in production despite Christian not having any active projects.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Hasn't the COW 7 sold pretty well? Enough for them to keep it in production despite Christian not having any active projects.



Honestly, all the ones I see in NGDs, and that people talk about are used ones. I've yet to see a single NGD on this site (I know, this site isn't the entire guitar playing community.) with a brand new, bought from retailer COW7. I know there are probably a few, but none I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They are a pretty niche guitar (single bridge pup EMG 7) by a relatively small guitarist by comparison to a lot of other endorsed artsists. I'm suprised they still have it in production.


----------



## CloudAC

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying that, as Fender, under the Squire name, has released a few 7s over the years, which were actually pretty nice given their low price tags. They also worked with Alex Gregory (the epic douche nozzle that he is) in making one of the first solid-body 7-strings. Who knows, if things went a little differently Fender might have been the first to market a solid-body 7. Also, they have no problem with offering CS 7s, nor have they stopped Jackson from making the COW7 or the current SLAT-7.
> 
> I'd put more like they don't really have much vested in the market, and would rather stick to what they do best, 6-strings.
> 
> The only thing that can convince large companies like Fender that there is a market for 7s is folks buying them.



You're right, my bad, I guess I would have been better off writing 'They don't show support for 8+ strings'


----------



## Loomer

I'm surprised we've heard nothing from ESP yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Loomer said:


> I'm surprised we've heard nothing from ESP yet.



Well, there's talks of a sig for Buz of Unearth. 

Other than that, it's going to be the usual: ESP will release a ton of awesome, unique guitars for Japan only and for roughly $4000 USD if you were to import, while the US will get a handful of LTDs in some cool new colors, maybe a different bridge. All their 7s will still be black, with TOMs, and EMGs. 

I really wish they'd bring some of the models Japan and Europe gets to the US, it would be nice to be able to score an M-7 or Reindeer.


----------



## 7-even

Loomer said:


> I'm surprised we've heard nothing from ESP yet.



Surprised? It´s every year the same.. ESP needs time


----------



## afflictive

Really want a ESP/LTD 7 string. But unless they have some ridiculously nice M(H)-7 with passives, I'll still be waiting.


----------



## CloudAC

Im really hoping Buz releases a sig, he has excellent taste imo


----------



## vampiregenocide

ESP and Schecter have some good ideas going for them, but so little variation and generally boring looks that stop me playing them. Its the same shit every year. Theres probably one or 2 models from each company that I'd ever think of getting, and they don't even grab me too much.


----------



## MTech

JeffFromMtl said:


> That would be the ESP Stef-B8, which always had a blank ebony board. I'm assuming that they're keeping the current lineup of SC-607/8B's and Stef-B7/8's, as well as adding another model (not pictured in the blog, but almost certainly a Tele-style 7 string, and I'm crossing my fingers for an 8) to the SC sig line.



Well they made him some 8 string Tele's this year so I think it's got a pretty good chance....


----------



## jl-austin

I have gotten so used to seeing ESP M series in black, that when I see an older model in another color, it looks weird. 

I know, no wish list here, but an M-7 in the US would be welcome I think.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Loomer said:


> I'm surprised we've heard nothing from ESP yet.


 
If they do what they did last year, then we should expect new model annoucements on the 9th or 10th.


----------



## HaloHat

The Titanium Floyd Rose. I think there are Titanium saddles already? Wonder if they will make a Titanium seven string version? [sent them an email just now asking].

Anyone know if this is something to get excited about?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HaloHat said:


> The Titanium Floyd Rose. I think there are Titanium saddles already? Wonder if they will make a Titanium seven string version? [sent them an email just now asking].
> 
> Anyone know if this is something to get excited about?



The Titanium FR was at the last NAMM, and I haven't heard much about it since. I doubt they'd come out with a 7, as from what I can tell the 6-string version hasn't really sold all too well. Who wants to buy a $600 FR?


----------



## HaloHat

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Titanium FR was at the last NAMM, and I haven't heard much about it since. I doubt they'd come out with a 7, as from what I can tell the 6-string version hasn't really sold all too well. Who wants to buy a $600 FR?


 
 Yep, a $600 Floyd would unexcite me quick too haha 

Thanks Max, should have thought to ask you being the vib/er, trem educator you are 

$600? dang!


----------



## Ben.Last

MTech said:


> Well they made him some 8 string Tele's this year so I think it's got a pretty good chance....



Have they? I haven't seen him with an 8 string tele yet. Only his 7 string teles and his 608s.


----------



## Prydogga

If ESP put as much effort into flavoring their 7s as they do their 6ers. Ie: The purple and blue quilt Horizons, I'd surely get one.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

The news of the NAMM 2010 BC Rich guitars got to us in November 2009 and there is also no sneak peek on the main website. BC Rich are being very quiet this year.


----------



## Loomer

Well, they all are, save for Schecter. They let the (massively underwhelming) cat out the bag early this year.

I'm still excited for ESP though!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think theres a very good chance of a Stef 7 string tele.


----------



## Prydogga

Well, there already is one for Japan, and some parts of Europe. I'm just hoping they bring an Edwards version out in white, so I can ikebe that shit!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well its available for custom order, like his high end model is already. I'm thinking a proper full production model.


----------



## aleXander

vampiregenocide said:


> Well its available for custom order, like his high end model is already. I'm thinking a proper full production model.


 
I'm actually pretty excited about his tell and Mr. Garza's tele as well. I'm probably going to pick up both.

Granted I'm not a big fan of Deftones I still love the guitars.

I wish ibanez would make their V again.
There's one in a pawn shop near me and it plays and looks great.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The blade series or the Rocket Roll models from like 82-84?


----------



## aleXander

vampiregenocide said:


> The blade series or the Rocket Roll models from like 82-84?


 
The Blade Series, that in a 7 with a trem would be awesome.
Or a Xiphos 7 with a trem... i'd prefer that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd love a Rocket Roll 7 string to be honest. That ibby headstock just looks right with a classic V body. Whether it'd be practical or not I don't know, I tried playing an old mate's Epiphone V 7 string and it was so uncomfortable. I kinda miss my xiphos though, so if the balance issue was sorted I wouldn't mind a 7 string.


----------



## VILARIKA

The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: New ESP and LTD Models for 2011!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I acutally like the Snakebyte. 







...same with the Hammett sig. Looks nice as per usual. 






And it's great to see the DevilDriver guys get sigs. Otherwise, the rest I find rather underwhelming to be quite honest. I'll wait for the new Japan exclusive models...


----------



## BrainArt

For those too lazy to look through the whole blog for new 7s and 8s.


----------



## VILARIKA

And now the link goes unoticed haha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VILARIKA said:


> The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: New ESP and LTD Models for 2011!



Nice. Not a lot of new stuff but what is new is pretty awesome.


----------



## JamesM

^Agreed. Pretty badass.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nice. Not a lot of new stuff but what is new is pretty awesome.



HOLY SHIT! 
Those inlays look awesome, save for the 12th fret inlay.


----------



## HaloHat

vampiregenocide said:


> The blade series or the Rocket Roll models from like 82-84?


 
I had this for many years. Sold it about a year and a half ago because I'm not a "collector" and it has just been sitting a lot since getting the 7 string enlightenment. I do miss it now though. 

My next 7 string will almost for sure be a V so I would love for Ibanez to do a 7 string V with good upper fret access and I know its a waste to say, but an Ebony fret board. OK, how about a Bubinga fret board. Wenge. Ok, Rosewood it is from Ibanez haha. Maybe Maple? That would be better than their rosewood for my likes.


----------



## Loomer

Aw, and ESP is still riding EMG's dick long, deep and hard. Goddamnit...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Loomer said:


> Aw, and ESP is still riding EMG's dick long, deep and hard. Goddamnit...


 
Yep.  One thing that really pisses me off about their guitars. Not really that impressed with any of those new models.


----------



## ittoa666

The more I look at it, the devildriver rr is nice. I'd buy it. It's not too signature either, with no stupidly massive or gaudy inlays. I'm excited to see how much it'll be.


----------



## Loomer

Well, at least I guess this means I'm not buying any factory new models this year, unless Fender puts a different, more comfy bridge on their Black Top telecasters.


----------



## Van

Loomer said:


> Aw, and ESP is still riding EMG's dick long, deep and hard. Goddamnit...




I like EMG's 
though to be fair I've never played any of the BKP's or lundgrens that this forum raves about


----------



## Loomer

Well there you have it  

It just annoys me to no end, that EVERY SINGLE GODDAMN model they release has to have EMG's. 

It's easier to remedy this with 6'ers, but with the sevens it's just such a pain in the hole because of that freakin' route.


----------



## Van

Yeah, I imagine the bigger housings are a headache to those who prefer passives.
though wasn't there a rumor that EMG was going to start making passive sized 707's?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah bass housing means you're committed to either EMG or Blackouts, unless you fancy trying to mod it which is long. 

I did hear EMG were making passive sized ones I think, I don't see why they shouldn't.


----------



## CloudAC

I think someone clarified that they are, but went on to say they won't see light of day for a long time though.
There are EMG sized housing you can fit over your passives into active routes though, and I think its a great mod cause personally I like the look of the EMG's housing more than open coil passives.


----------



## jl-austin

Even if EMG did make passive size pickups, I doubt manufactures would use them (at least initially). How many passive route blackouts come from the factory? Very few. 

Personally, I think it should be the other way around, I wish passive makers would make their pickups in the active route (40mm?).


----------



## Fred the Shred

Van said:


> though to be fair I've never played any of the BKP's or lundgrens that this forum raves about



Don't worry, mate! It's a safe assumption that a good 60% of people raving about them having played them either. 

Jokes aside, if you found something that works for you, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Personally, I'm most definitely not a fan of EMG's and I do prefer Lundgren and BKP's (Painkiller and Mule, mostly), but to each his own!


----------



## aleXander

Fred the Shred said:


> Don't worry, mate! It's a safe assumption that a good 60% of people raving about them having played them either.
> 
> Jokes aside, if you found something that works for you, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Personally, I'm most definitely not a fan of EMG's and I do prefer Lundgren and BKP's (Painkiller and Mule, mostly), but to each his own!


 
This would be the guy to listen to about pickups, seeing how he has like 38345834723032 different guitars and pickups haha I kid Fred


----------



## MTech

I just talked to Jeff and his Sig model Eclipse has the thicker body & it's 25.5 scale.
Also the ESP site is going to be updated sometime tonight to have all the new models etc on it.


----------



## Van

MTech said:


> Also the ESP site is going to be updated sometime tonight to have all the new models etc on it.



That's something I always look forward to


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

GearHounds 2011 Models - ESP - DEAN - DBZ - SCHCTER - IBANEZ - BC RICH - JACKSON

This link was in one of the more recent threads, but it was closed, so I'm moving it here.

These are all announcements and pics of Dean and BC Rich guitars. The only real failure I can point to is the fact that Joey Jordison (Slipknot, Murderdolls) is receiving a signature BC Rich guitar.


----------



## aleXander

HammettHateCrew said:


> GearHounds 2011 Models - ESP - DEAN - DBZ - SCHCTER - IBANEZ - BC RICH - JACKSON
> 
> This link was in one of the more recent threads, but it was closed, so I'm moving it here.
> 
> These are all announcements and pics of Dean and BC Rich guitars. The only real failure I can point to is the fact that Joey Jordison (Slipknot, Murderdolls) is receiving a signature BC Rich guitar.


 
Idk, I think he deserves one for his work in Murderdolls and Slipknot(granted he's the drummer there) but he's well known and will sell.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

HammettHateCrew said:


> GearHounds 2011 Models - ESP - DEAN - DBZ - SCHCTER - IBANEZ - BC RICH -



Wow! I must have gotten a prototype or something when I got my Vendetta!






The 7 I got this summer.






The new Vendetta 1.7

I feel awesome right now! XD


I'm kind of depressed by the Michael Angelo Batio sigs. When I think of the actual signature guitar of MAB, the guitar he's most recognized using would be either the Double Guitar or Quad Guitar. I want a quad guitar.


----------



## blister7321

no thats the original 
the new one looks to have a radiused top


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

blister7321 said:


> no thats the original
> the new one looks to have a radiused top



The current one has a natural finish, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> The current one has a natural finish, though.



That's probably what it is. It's more of a "reissue" than a new model.


----------



## Abiogenesis

Steve Smyth signature B.C. Rich 7 - 1099$? A bit pricey....

I'm glad there will be a B.C Rich Terrance Hobbs signature Warlock! One of my greatest guitar influences.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's probably what it is. It's more of a "reissue" than a new model.



Still makes me feel awesome that I got the new finish a few months in advance


----------



## aleXander

Abiogenesis said:


> Steve Smyth signature B.C. Rich 7 - 1099$? A bit pricey....
> 
> I'm glad there will be a B.C Rich Terrance Hobbs signature Warlock! One of my greatest guitar influences.


 
It will be mine!


----------



## Ian Egnater

Not anything huge, but I'll throw something out there for anyone coming to NAMM. Everyone complained about the Armageddon demos that are online not being real metal players. So we are going to have Bulb doing a couple demos through the production ready version, that will be video taped at NAMM over the weekend. There are going to be other demos obviously, but I figured that might be of interest to some people on here.


----------



## Miek

That H-1007 is growing on me. It shouldn't be, but it is.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Sterling by Music Man 2011 catalog

http://www.rocksterdistribution.cz/ceniky/sterling2011.pdf

Gonna paste the image of the new ax30 as a link since it's pretty huge.

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7306/ax30crbcopy.jpg

The JP100's look pretty cool and so do the ax30 and ax40 models.


----------



## aleXander

Coming soon at NAMM 2011....the Honeywell Steve Vai Signature&#65279; Fan.


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ I actually have a small fan just like his and I didn't even know it until I saw a video of him going over his pedalboard and everything.


----------



## Jim Antonio

WickedSymphony said:


> Sterling by Music Man 2011 catalog
> 
> http://www.rocksterdistribution.cz/ceniky/sterling2011.pdf
> 
> Gonna paste the image of the new ax30 as a link since it's pretty huge.
> 
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7306/ax30crbcopy.jpg
> 
> The JP100's look pretty cool and so do the ax30 and ax40 models.



Still no JP7! 

I agree, the Petrucci heads should be all over the JP100!


----------



## BlackStar7

Jim Antonio said:


> Still no JP7!
> 
> I agree, the Petrucci heads should be all over the JP100!



Man do I feel your frustration. How have they not come out with one yet? I seem to recall seeing a thread on sterlings site where everybody was asking for a 7, and they even chimed in saying if there was interest they would consider making one (which there clearly was) but still nothing...

I wonder what the new price point for the JP6 will be. They look higher quality if nothing else, anyone have a better idea?


----------



## misingonestring

Dunno if this counts as a rumor but Mr. Broderick apparently left Ibanez and will be at the Jackson booth so I guess he's gone with Jackson? Or is he just hanging with Ellefson?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

misingonestring said:


> Dunno if this counts as a rumor but Mr. Broderick apparently left Ibanez and will be at the Jackson booth so I guess he's gone with Jackson? Or is he just hanging with Ellefson?


 
Pretty much confirmed.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/142547-did-broderick-head-over-dean.html


----------



## CloudAC

Wow. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Loomer

Well, at least he didn't head over to Dean. But maybe he will after he's dead


----------



## klinic

It's mentioned in that thread that one of the reasons he left was Ibanez stealing a lot of the specs from one of his customs and putting it into a production model without telling him. Anyone know exactly which model they're talking about? I didn't see anything that seemed like a Chris Broderick guitar.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

The new prestige RGA's have the bevelled horns and the variation of the ZR bridge (the Edge Zero). These were aspects taken from Chris' guitars.


----------



## Bekanor

aleXander said:


> It will be mine!



Mine too! 


The scheme is on.


----------



## misingonestring

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pretty much confirmed.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/142547-did-broderick-head-over-dean.html


 
Sounds cool, I've had my eyes on Jacksons recently so a sig model if he gets one might be something I'd have to check out.


----------



## CloudAC

I love his White RGA, pure sex, hopefully this would entice Ibanez to finally release a guitar like that into production.

In a perfect world.

But damn, that man seriously needs to release some sort of sig 7 into this world.


----------



## aleXander

i believe there is one similar to it, I saw it in Parker Music in houston.
I'll try and grab a picture of it today.


----------



## JohnIce

Loomer said:


> Well, at least he didn't head over to Dean. But maybe he will after he's dead





Well played, sir.


----------



## Prydogga

HammettHateCrew said:


> The new prestige RGA's have the bevelled horns and the variation of the ZR bridge (the Edge Zero). These were aspects taken from Chris' guitars.



The edge zero was around before Broderick was using one, his original LACS had an Edge Pro anyway. The horn bevel is true though.


----------



## Raaaaal13

Here's the post Broderick made yesterday: Chris Broderick and Jackson Guitars « Chris Broderick Official Blog


----------



## jl-austin

Is it just me, or does it seem like Ibanez is loosing steam? I know all the fan boys will deny it, but there have been a few semi big names to leave Ibanez recently.

Maybe it is just me, and not being impressed with any 2011 stuff I have seen so far.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like Ibanez is loosing steam? I know all the fan boys will deny it, but there have been a few semi big names to leave Ibanez recently.
> 
> Maybe it is just me, and not being impressed with any 2011 stuff I have seen so far.



Two artists have moved on. I wouldn't call that "loosing steam". Besides the recent departure of Buz from Unearth, and now Chris Broderick, who else has left? 

This is the time of year where artists tend to jump ship. 

I will say, besides a few things here and there, I'm not exactly "wowed" by anything, from any company I've seen so far. Then again, I'm not really looking for "the next big thing".


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ibanez seem a bit tight about their endorsements, who they give customs to, who they give sigs too etc. They're a weird company.


----------



## Count_Dissident

I want a Jackson RR 7 string with a FR. C'mon,Jackson...figure it out!!


----------



## Loomer

CloudAC said:


> I love his White RGA, pure sex, hopefully this would entice Ibanez to finally release a guitar like that into production.
> 
> In a perfect world.
> 
> But damn, that man seriously needs to release some sort of sig 7 into this world.



If they do that, it would be the biggest dick move in the history of guitars.

And dick moves.


----------



## Loomer

JohnIce said:


> Well played, sir.



Thanks 

But to be serious: I do think it's a valid point. I seriously find it sickening that fucking HALF of Dean's sig models are "post mortem".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Ibanez seem a bit tight about their endorsements, who they give customs to, who they give sigs too etc. They're a weird company.



They've gotten pretty stringent with who they give sigs to, but it's typically pretty formulaic. If you're in artists who has been a user/endorsee for a period of time in a world class (stadiums), *stable* band, you'll more than likely get a sig. at some point, especially if the specs are marketable. 

As for LACS access, it seems that it's fairly easy, as they have given LACS to plenty of smaller artists.


----------



## CloudAC

Loomer said:


> If they do that, it would be the biggest dick move in the history of guitars.
> 
> And dick moves.



 True, but they've already done enough damage to make him leave, why not thrust the knife in deeper?  I kid I kid. Just give me a White RGA7 please.


----------



## Abiogenesis

This is how the new Steve Smyth signature looks like:







neck thru, mahogany wings, ebony fb, emg 81-7 + 707.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The placement of that abalone makes the whole thing a lot hotter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm really not a fan of the Bich shape, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## Bekanor

Abiogenesis said:


> This is how the new Steve Smyth signature looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck thru, mahogany wings, ebony fb, emg 81-7 + 707.



Dooooooo waaaaannnnttttt!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

God damn it!!! 

I was under the impression that it wouldn't have a trem. Now I don't think I want it.

EDIT: In regards to the Jr. V Hardtail however: DO WANT!!!


----------



## aleXander

HammettHateCrew said:


> God damn it!!!
> 
> I was under the impression that it wouldn't have a trem. Now I don't think I want it.
> 
> EDIT: In regards to the Jr. V Hardtail however: DO WANT!!!


 
He said himself it would have a trem.
It's a sexy guitar and I will be switchin' to BCR when it's released
Later Ibanez  lol


----------



## WickedSymphony

Gamechanger Teaser! - Ernie Ball Forums

Game changer teaser with pics of the actual Reflex and Reflex bass.


----------



## jl-austin

WickedSymphony said:


> Gamechanger Teaser! - Ernie Ball Forums
> 
> Game changer teaser with pics of the actual Reflex and Reflex bass.



I don't see any thing special about those guitars. The humbucker is recessed, whoopy do! It's still sticking up out of the mount, its not like it is a FGM saber!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

WickedSymphony said:


> Gamechanger Teaser! - Ernie Ball Forums
> 
> Game changer teaser with pics of the actual Reflex and Reflex bass.



Awesome! EBMM is now making guitars with USB access. Boy, is that not the first thing I want when I see a guitar. 

I really hope there's more to this whole "Gamechanger" thing then installing a cheap USB interface into a $$$$ guitar.







I'd probably be a lot "nicer" to the idea, even if it's just a lame USB interface, if they weren't calling it the "Gamechanger". Gibson Firebird X much?


----------



## jl-austin

Oh yeah, USB, /yawn. Godin has a USB model also, I think its the Progression model. 

It's one of those idea's that sounds like it might be good, but then you realize, you still need a port for a mic, and a USB bass. Then there is the whole latency problem. In my opinion, it is just a marketing ploy, and not something that will catch on (USB guitars).

Especially considering you can get some really nice USB interfaces now with tons of inputs for a couple hundred dollars, why bother with a USB guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> Oh yeah, USB, /yawn. Godin has a USB model also, I think its the Progression model.
> 
> It's one of those idea's that sounds like it might be good, but then you realize, you still need a port for a mic, and a USB bass. Then there is the whole latency problem. In my opinion, it is just a marketing ploy, and not something that will catch on (USB guitars).
> 
> Especially considering you can get some really nice USB interfaces now with tons of inputs for a couple hundred dollars, why bother with a USB guitar?



It's great in theory, just like having an XLR out would be. 

It's just that quality 1/4" to USB converters/interfaces can be had for VERY cheap. In fact there's a tutorial online of how to turn any guitar into a USB capable one for under $60.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Well, the idea is that instead of the typical 3-5 factory presets for pickup combinations you get to make your own combinations and store them into the guitars switching system, but you have to set it up via usb.You're also supposed to be able to store more than 5 settings into the switch as well via some sort of push/pull pot. And of course, if you're happy with the default settings then you don't even have to touch the game changer's software so it doesn't really detract from the guitar in any way other than having a USB plug on the side of the body.

The actual signal remains entirely analog though and the digital electronics only effect the switch, so I don't think it's very much at all like a Firebird X. The point is to select pickup combinations that you actually like without having to rewire them, and not use shitty digital effects processing with a bunch of crappy, useless tones like the Firebird X. 

This thing will still actually sound like a guitar 

I don't know where latency will become an issue since it's not like you remain plugged in to the computer while you play. You set up your pickup combinations, save them, and you're good to go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Well, that is something more interesting.


----------



## jl-austin

I had assumed, like Max, that it was a USB interface. 

It sounds even more gimmicky now. The thing only has 2 pickups, how many combinations do you really need? I mean honestly what can you do with that, that you can't do with a couple of 3 ways?

I also assume that you are stuck with what ever pickups come with it? So any versatility you gain will be lost by having to use what ever pickups come with it. 

I am all for innovations, but these guitar companies need to come up with ideas that will really be used, and not just some marketing gimmick.

/whatever


----------



## WickedSymphony

Yeah, definitely interesting. It isn't really a "USB guitar" at all in the sense that I think you guys were taking it as. It's just a regular guitar with a metric fuck ton of tone shaping possibilities. 

Edit: I don't think it's what I would call gimmicky. It's not a matter of having a billion combinations to use at once, it's a matter of finding the 5 or 10 sounds that you really like and using those. Maybe it isn't something for everyone, but for people like me who sit in front of their amp/axe-fx/whatever tweaking knobs to find the perfect tone constantly it's pretty cool.


----------



## devolutionary

I will reserve judgment, if only because it might be interesting if they have some sort of active EQ constructed in to the guitar itself that you can toy with (not Variax style, mind)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

WickedSymphony said:


> a metric fuck ton of tone shaping possibilities



Which are?

It's just programmable switching, unless there's also something special about the pickups. 

I mean, a PRS 513 or really any guitar with an H-S-H or H-H-H configuration and a proper switching scheme should be able to to accomplish any of the tones, and more than these "Gamechangers" with, at most, the extra flick of a switch. 

Is there more I'm missing? 

Once again, I don't mean to be harsh, but they're calling this the "Gamechanger" as in, after this the game will be..........changed.


----------



## Miek

Maybe you can use it as a game controller. That would certainly change games that don't already have guitar shaped controllers.


----------



## WickedSymphony

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which are?
> 
> It's just programmable switching, unless there's also something special about the pickups.



I remember Big Poppa saying something about having well over 3000 different options for mixing the pickups from a H-H guitar, but we'll see exactly when it comes out this week. Either way, that's a lot more options than you get from any other guitar, including the Morse with H-S-S-H. Also I think it will work with any pickups, though I'm not sure on that.

Oh and as far as the name, Petrucci even said the name is perfect and appropriate for what it does


----------



## aleXander

Miek said:


> Maybe you can use it as a game controller. That would certainly change games that don't already have guitar shaped controllers.


 
Like Halo and Call of Duty?


----------



## Miek

I expect no less.


----------



## Jim Antonio

HammettHateCrew said:


> God damn it!!!
> 
> EDIT: In regards to the *Jr. V Hardtail *however: DO WANT!!!



Has this been confirmed? Tim Keyes of BC Rich hinted before that they would be coming out with a 7 string FR and a fixed one. I'm assuming the FR's the Smyth and the fixed is the JRV Hardtail.


----------



## ROAR

That'd be cool if one day Gibson got their shit together.
I'm ready to finally see Matt Heafy's signature sometime 
soon. And I think Claudio and Travis from Coheed deserve
something, although I know it'd only be something really basic
with the only "signature" thing being a keywork inlay i'm guessing.
I keep wondering why Claudio didn't keep playing that Medusa.

Whatever, Steve Smyth, Broderick, Townsend... This year will be great.


----------



## ittoa666

ROAR said:


> That'd be cool if one day Gibson got their shit together.
> I'm ready to finally see Matt Heafy's signature sometime
> soon. And I think Claudio and Travis from Coheed deserve
> something, although I know it'd only be something really basic
> with the only "signature" thing being a keywork inlay i'm guessing.
> I keep wondering why Claudio didn't keep playing that Medusa.
> 
> Whatever, Steve Smyth, Broderick, Townsend... This year will be great.



I would buy each of their sigs if they had em.


----------



## Jim Antonio

Ah Fuck yes, BC Rich site updated with the 2011 models:

Guitars - - B.C. Rich

JRV 7 hardtail, here I come!


----------



## Loomer

AND IT HAS PASSIVE PICKUPS!!! YEEESSSSSSSSS!!

At least one company delivered something interesting this year!


----------



## CloudAC

That Pro X Bich looks great, but alas nothing peaks my interest from BC Rich. Im not a fan of V's or the Bich shape, mainly comfortability issues. 

So far this year, its the 2011 Ibanez RGA and Jackson Chris signature that im leaning towards on the want-o-meter


----------



## jl-austin

That US BC Rich gunslinger looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Key_Maker

The other day i met Ned Setinberger in my store (a bit far from USA ) and he told me that he is introducing a 6 strings prototype guitar with his company NS Design, obviously i ask him about 7 strings guitars and he told me that is quite complicated in this moment but he knows that there's the market is waiting for them.

BTW awesome guy, very honest and open, was i nice surprise to met him.


----------



## Raaaaal13

My prayers for a fixed bridge Zoltan model have been answered!!!!! And that JRV 7 hardtail looks good as well.


----------



## NeglectedField

My internet doesn't like the BC Rich site for some reason and cuts off, meaning I have to go down and reset the router


----------



## possumkiller

jl-austin said:


> That US BC Rich gunslinger looks pretty sweet.


 

If only it had 24 frets I would love that natural oiled model.


----------



## potatohead

Not sure if this has been posted before:

Ibanez 2011 catalog, although I can't figure out if it's US or UK, or what. Looks US to me though. 

http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-1_eng
http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-2_eng
http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-3_eng


----------



## MaxOfMetal

potatohead said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before:
> 
> Ibanez 2011 catalog, although I can't figure out if it's US or UK, or what. Looks US to me though.
> 
> http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-1_eng
> http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-2_eng
> http://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/201...le_parte-3_eng



Yeah, it's been posted. It's the Euro catalog.


----------



## potatohead

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's been posted. It's the Euro catalog.


 
Good, it seemed like nothing much new anyway


----------



## xCaptainx

TOM BRIDGE WARLOCKS! I know they arent 7 string but I don't care, hahah I'm so stoked.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Prydogga said:


> If ESP put as much effort into flavoring their 7s as they do their 6ers. Ie: The purple and blue quilt Horizons, I'd surely get one.



Yes, more COLORS other than black... WTF is up with that?!?!?!



vampiregenocide said:


> I think theres a very good chance of a Stef 7 string tele.



I really hope so... From the pics I've seen of it it's AWESOME!!! I'm not really a Tele guy, but that I would be all over like dead on Elvis!!! It would also make guitar #7 as I still am aiming for an older H207...



MaxOfMetal said:


> Nice. Not a lot of new stuff but what is new is pretty awesome.



I am soooo happy that they remade the Horizon 7 string. They even did the headstock right with the 4 top- 3 bottom tuner configuration which was sweet. My ONLY gripe is they didn't use the ORIGINAL Horizon "Teardrop" headstock shape... Now do I want this instead of the hot-rodded to death H207 - yet to be determined...



Van said:


> Yeah, I imagine the bigger housings are a headache to those who prefer passives.
> though wasn't there a rumor that EMG was going to start making passive sized 707's?



That would be awesome as well if they did... Shit, it only took them how long to come out with an actual 7-string single coil (which is supposed to be out this year too - I hope or I'll be pissed!!!).



Abiogenesis said:


> Steve Smyth signature B.C. Rich 7 - 1099$? A bit pricey....



Nah, I'd say that's a really good price for such a dope looking axe... My ONLY gripe is the Floyd Rose... But still cool though!!!



Count_Dissident said:


> I want a Jackson RR 7 string with a FR. C'mon,Jackson...figure it out!!



Almost bought one of the older ones back in the day... The thing that turned me down from it was the reversed headstock. I'd be interested to see the CB signature 7, but I still don't think I'd own a Jackson anytime soon. I've had too many issues with the Jackson's I've owned and the ones I have played never felt or played right. And now being owned by Fender, I think everyone here will agree that we're waiting for a better Fender 7-string than those released back in the day... Just me though on the Jackson thought - not to piss anyone off...



Abiogenesis said:


> This is how the new Steve Smyth signature looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck thru, mahogany wings, ebony fb, emg 81-7 + 707.



VERY NICE!!! Now THIS is what a BC Rich 7-string should be like!!! (and if they only came out with an Ironbird 7 fixed bridge/TOM w/string-thru - One day...)



Jim Antonio said:


> Ah Fuck yes, BC Rich site updated with the 2011 models:
> 
> Guitars - - B.C. Rich
> 
> JRV 7 hardtail, here I come!



This is the one guitar that I think would look better in black. Still sick though!!!

Looks like 2011 is gonna be a very fun year gear wise!!! Let the fun and madness begin!!!


----------



## ActofGod

Dan Rigby said:


> Some leftie 7s from ibanez please!



Agreed! Probably will never happen though


----------



## JacobShredder

Anyone heard any word about a parker 7?

I want a parker...and a new 7...

I need a 7 with passives.
More important.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JacobShredder said:


> Anyone heard any word about a parker 7?
> 
> I want a parker...and a new 7...
> 
> I need a 7 with passives.
> More important.



Parker has pretty much vowed to never make a 7-string Fly, no matter how much anyone is willing to pay.


----------



## ROAR

MaxOfMetal said:


> Parker has pretty much vowed to never make a 7-string Fly, no matter how much anyone is willing to pay.



WTF... that is lame.


----------



## ROAR

Anyone else stoked for the Dean Brett Michaels signatures?!?!


----------



## JacobShredder

MaxOfMetal said:


> Parker has pretty much vowed to never make a 7-string Fly, no matter how much anyone is willing to pay.



AAHHHHHHHH my dreams have been crushed 

Why wont they make one? I can't see a valid reason.

My mind keeps on changing from different things. I hear everyone saying that they don't see anything new or exciting and I see everything new and exciting.


My next purchase will be something different than my loomis.
RGD7321? RGD7320? ARZ307? H1007? Broderick Sig? Agile Fanned? JP7? Custom?

Honestly, the $$$$ doesnt really matter as long as it's nice. I thought the Ibanez guitars were good, Broderick guitar sounds really promising, LTD looked nice, but want passives.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JacobShredder said:


> AAHHHHHHHH my dreams have been crushed
> 
> Why wont they make one? I can't see a valid reason.
> 
> My mind keeps on changing from different things. I hear everyone saying that they don't see anything new or exciting and I see everything new and exciting.
> 
> 
> My next purchase will be something different than my loomis.
> RGD7321? RGD7320? ARZ307? H1007? Broderick Sig? Agile Fanned? JP7? Custom?
> 
> Honestly, the $$$$ doesnt really matter as long as it's nice. I thought the Ibanez guitars were good, Broderick guitar sounds really promising, LTD looked nice, but want passives.



There is no "real" reason they refuse to make a 7-string Fly, it's just something Ken Parker doesn't want to do.  Maybe some day.

You know, some people aren't going to be "impressed" or see something "exciting" until every company at NAMM makes their dream guitar for free. 

So far, I'm very excited for NAMM and I've seen tons of cool stuff. Not to mention there's going to be a lot more coming out that we don't even know about.


----------



## Bekanor

ROAR said:


> Anyone else stoked for the Dean Brett Michaels signatures?!?!



Lol, no.


----------



## serazac25

Passive Size emg's will be the shit, you know to take it out and put a phase I blackout  or not lol or just to put yor fav passive pickups on a sweet looking seven.

Bah, too bad there is no new RGD colors, I'm still waiting for that Redish color they used on Dino's 7 string Xiphos with the Blackouts


----------



## Raaaaal13

Machine Head's website (Machine Head - News) stated that Robb Flynn has a deal with Gibson/Epiphone to do a signature baritone scale Flying-V. Hopefully it will be shown at NAMM. I'll be all over this.


----------



## blister7321

im happy that BC Rich is doing new stealths
and using the old inline headstock more this year


----------



## JunkMan13013

Dont think this has been posted, and i dont care much but Paramore guitarist(s) may be getting sig from fender, i saw a video of some customs they had made, they said about it.

Humbucker bridge, humbucker spaced P.90 at the neck, and a contoured heel (as in a bit has been cut off lol) They do actully look fairly nice tbh


----------



## Loomer

ROAR said:


> Anyone else stoked for the Dean Brett Michaels signatures?!?!



You're fucking kidding me, aren't you?

Aren't you?


----------



## LordHar

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is no "real" reason they refuse to make a 7-string Fly, it's just something Ken Parker doesn't want to do.  Maybe some day.



Ken Parker left Parker Guitars years and years ago. The reason they won't make a 7 string Fly is that they would never recoup the cost.


----------



## Loomer

Oh, and another thing:

Apparently Dean are releasing some John Entwistle signature basses. More post-morten sig models...

Classy move, you worthless, graverobbing fucks...


----------



## signalgrey

wasnt entwistle playing a warwick buzzard before he died?
fuckin' dean... ugh


----------



## WickedSymphony

Loomer said:


> Classy move, you worthless, graverobbing fucks...



Same about those who gave them the rights to use his name and produce a sig. But I mean how the hell can someone who isn't alive design a new signature? That makes no sense. At least with the Dimes they already had the shape 

It almost makes me want to cover up the Dean logo on my RC7's headstock...


----------



## MickD7

Loomer said:


> Oh, and another thing:
> 
> Apparently Dean are releasing some John Entwistle signature basses. More post-morten sig models...
> 
> Classy move, you worthless, graverobbing fucks...



I can see it now. NAMM 2012 The Kurt Cobain Dean Signature. 

Anyone they can get their god damn hands on now is it not?


----------



## Loomer

Coming 2012: The Freddie Mercury signature Razorback and Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart signature Flying V.


----------



## drmosh

who really cares, they have the rights to do it so they do it. They makes some sweet guitars, so that's all I really care about


----------



## Loomer

Well, yeah, I'm not exactly saying the people of the various deceased artists' estate are any better, but still.. 

I will probably never buy a Dean because of this, out of principle.


----------



## CFB

I'm just waiting for Mother teresa to get a signature dean. Hey, as long as it sells, right?


----------



## Seventary

drmosh said:


> who really cares, they have the rights to do it so they do it. They makes some sweet guitars, so that's all I really care about



What about ethics and general respect?


----------



## Triple-J

signalgrey said:


> wasnt entwistle playing a warwick buzzard before he died?
> fuckin' dean... ugh



I read an article about this recently and it turns out Warwick had the rights to produce a post mortem sig for 5 years but they breached the contract/pissed off the Entwistle family somehow and them going to Dean seems to be their way of saying "fuck you" to Warwick. 



Raaaaal13 said:


> Machine Head's website (Machine Head - News) stated that Robb Flynn has a deal with Gibson/Epiphone to do a signature baritone scale Flying-V. Hopefully it will be shown at NAMM. I'll be all over this.



It's going to be a replica of the ESP custom V that he's been playing onstage and in their videos for the past 8-10 years there was talk of it being released by ESP a few years back but Gibson own rights to the V shape so it was never able to go into production but now he's with Gibson that problems solved.


----------



## Hollowman

Raaaaal13 said:


> Machine Head's website (Machine Head - News) stated that Robb Flynn has a deal with Gibson/Epiphone to do a signature baritone scale Flying-V. Hopefully it will be shown at NAMM. I'll be all over this.



Sooo...Gibson's version of a Baritone is like 25.5 scale right?


----------



## drmosh

Seventary said:


> What about ethics and general respect?



What about running a business. You think any other company with those options would dismiss the idea?
It's capitalism, pure and simple. 
Would you really give a shit if dean went bankrupt for not building these guitars with names behind them? People work for that company, they need to eat too.

In no way am I saying I find it good the way they are marketing the stuff, but they have the rights to it


----------



## bostjan

Loomer said:


> Coming 2012: The Freddie Mercury signature Razorback and Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart signature Flying V.



I'd be all over the Mozart V.


----------



## MickD7

CFB said:


> I'm just waiting for Mother teresa to get a signature dean. Hey, as long as it sells, right?



The Jesus Christ Signature dean after that?

That being said I am looking forward to Chris's Signature Jackson and the RGD7321 and RGD7320


----------



## possumkiller

MickD7 said:


> The Jesus Christ Signature dean after that?


 
Didnt Warrior already make the Jesus sig?


----------



## Malkav

On facebook a little while ago Parker had a post asking who would be interested in a 7 string fly...needless to say the general response was "only 70 people would buy that ever" so it looks like the Parker players have stopped us from ever receiving a 7 string monster fly


----------



## Loomer

possumkiller said:


> Didnt Warrior already make the Jesus sig?



I don't think they make anything else.


----------



## bostjan

JacobShredder said:


> AAHHHHHHHH my dreams have been crushed
> 
> Why wont they make one? I can't see a valid reason.
> 
> My mind keeps on changing from different things. I hear everyone saying that they don't see anything new or exciting and I see everything new and exciting.



Parker's management has said that they will never make a Fly 7, and have gone out of their way to avoid addressing questions about the production of any seven strings.

There was a grand debate over at the Parker forums about this that raged on for 2-3 years before the official word that Parker would never make a seven string.

Some of the reasoning given on the forum was that a) Parker was unable to produce a neck wide enough for a seven string, b) Parker would not sell enough of them to justify any R & D, and that c) they just don't want to.

Reason c seems to be the only reason that is 100% true. Parker had made the Nylon Fly AND the Spanish Fly models in the past, with a 2" nut that would be more than enough to accomodate seven strings. They are also willing to produce signature models and specialty models that require significant modification to their production methods, yet only sell small numbers of units. It should be evident to Parker that they would be able to sell more seven string Flys than they would sell of models like the Nylon Fly.

But if they don't want to, regardless of the price someone offers, and regardless of the number of inquiries about seven strings, they don't have to.

It's the same story for lefties.

I'm with the group of people who aren't really much impressed by the direction guitar makers are taking this year. However, the fact that there are still production eight strings from several makers from the past couple years makes up for it, IMO. If too many models suddenly appear in the market, we might end up with a crash just like the seven string crash around 2000-ish.


----------



## K-Roll

the only thing I wish for is a good looking 7 string model with nice flame top, passive pickups and some hip-shot-like bridge which would not cost 2k USD (and therefore 3000USD here in EU) and which would be fairly ergonomic.. cause I hate tone pros and almost every factory produced guitar which is a 7string is either tone pros positive or fckin expensive (that's why I went with a hand made custom, cause I hated schecters' playability and haven't found something suitable till now)


----------



## potatohead

Seventary said:


> What about ethics and general respect?


 
If the deceased's Estate doesn't care, why do you?


----------



## eaeolian

vampiregenocide said:


> Hasn't the COW 7 sold pretty well? Enough for them to keep it in production despite Christian not having any active projects.



That may change. They haven't been selling as well, and they're too damn expensive for what you get.


----------



## bostjan

I dream of a world where every mass-produced guitar is available as a seven string in right or left handed...

Until that dream comes true, I'd still like to see some of the higher-end guitar manufacturers offer more options, but with three high-end customs in my possession, I have no plans to purchase a bunch of new production guitars.

It'll be interesting to see if amp makers decided to make anything "specially voiced for eight string guitar" or whatever.

Also -

I'm going to start a new guitar company, yessir. I'm thinking of launching with the following signature models:

Amilia Earhart - Aircraft grade aluminium flying v with air norton pickups and a broken compass inlay.
Abraham Lincoln - Single cut made of logs with a stove-pipe shaped headstock.
George Washington - Superstrat made of red and white striped cherry with wooden teeth for a bridge and 13 star inlays.
John Hancock - An insubstantially common import guitar with a huge signature covering the entire top.
King Tutankhamun - Short scale gold top single cut with gold hardware and diamond inlays.
Noah - Made from gopher wood, and has two of everything.

Each model will be numbered and signed by the endorsee.


----------



## aleXander

bostjan said:


> I dream of a world where every mass-produced guitar is available as a seven string in right or left handed...
> 
> Until that dream comes true, I'd still like to see some of the higher-end guitar manufacturers offer more options, but with three high-end customs in my possession, I have no plans to purchase a bunch of new production guitars.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if amp makers decided to make anything "specially voiced for eight string guitar" or whatever.
> 
> Also -
> 
> I'm going to start a new guitar company, yessir. I'm thinking of launching with the following signature models:
> 
> Amilia Earhart - Aircraft grade aluminium flying v with air norton pickups and a broken compass inlay.
> Abraham Lincoln - Single cut made of logs with a stove-pipe shaped headstock.
> George Washington - Superstrat made of red and white striped cherry with wooden teeth for a bridge and 13 star inlays.
> John Hancock - An insubstantially common import guitar with a huge signature covering the entire top.
> King Tutankhamun - Short scale gold top single cut with gold hardware and diamond inlays.
> Noah - Made from gopher wood, and has two of everything.
> 
> Each model will be numbered and signed by the endorsee.


 
Put me down for an Amilia Earhart sig =)


----------



## Knossos

Botsjan, I would buy absolutely all of those. Can you do an Edward Longshanks model with a 50" scale for Djentz and an inlay of William Wallace being disembowelled?


----------



## ROAR

Hollowman666 said:


> Sooo...Gibson's version of a Baritone is like 25.5 scale right?



hahahhaa classic.


----------



## CloudAC

http://www.schecterguitars.com/Documents/2011_SchecterCatalogUSA.pdf

Schecter USA catalogue now available to view.


----------



## ixlramp

2011 Warwick Basses and Framus Guitars Catalogue

The excellent news is that the affordable Warwick Pro series expands to include Streamer LX, Thumb BO (Yes! an affordable Thumb!) and the semi acoustic Starbass.

The Pro series is Korean made but with the same components and Warwick quality control.

There are a couple of 7 string Framus guitars too, I don't know if they are new or not.


----------



## ittoa666

This is win on so many levels.


----------



## powerofze

ittoa666 said:


> This is win on so many levels.


 I usually don't like warlocks (because I used to have one), and I don't like gold harware either


But this is sex


----------



## CloudAC

It looks so classy... yet so freakin metal! 

missing a string though


----------



## JacobShredder

Schecter has quite a few 8's this year..with hipshot bridges.. even a special edition Riot 8.

I however was really only interested in the new 35th anniversary model. very nice looking.


----------



## dewy

ittoa666 said:


> This is win on so many levels.



Everyone's jumping on the satin black, aged binding, EMGs, and gold bandwagon. Not that that's a bad thing...I just think it's funny to see how many guitars are trying to have EC1000 aesthetics


----------



## Adam Of Angels

You mean Eclipse II VB aesthetics?


----------



## NeglectedField

That Warlock is hot. Not even a fan of them.


----------



## Elijah

JunkMan13013 said:


> Dont think this has been posted, and i dont care much but Paramore guitarist(s) may be getting sig from fender, i saw a video of some customs they had made, they said about it.
> 
> Humbucker bridge, humbucker spaced P.90 at the neck, and a contoured heel (as in a bit has been cut off lol) They do actully look fairly nice tbh



o rly?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

MickD7 said:


> I can see it now. NAMM 2012 The Kurt Cobain Dean Signature.
> 
> Anyone they can get their god damn hands on now is it not?



And that will cause the foretold cataclysmic event in 2012


----------



## misingonestring

kinda off topic but I saw these at the Matts Music Center flickr page that could be of interest

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattsmusiccenter












What the fuck is that in the corner?!


----------



## Decipher

misingonestring said:


> kinda off topic but I saw these at the Matts Music Center flickr page that could be of interest
> 
> Flickr: mattsmusiccenter's Photostream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is that in the corner?!


 I think I count 8 pegs on that guitar in the corner.......


----------



## possumkiller

Decipher said:


> I think I count 8 pegs on that guitar in the corner.......


 
You do indeed. Also on that Kelly 7 the trussrod is off center?


----------



## GiantBaba

Eight-string Jackson...Yes. YES!

Surely not a production model, but still. Cool to look at.


----------



## gunshow86de

Adam Of Angels said:


> You mean Eclipse II VB aesthetics?



He means LP Custom "Black Beautry" aesthetics.


----------



## potatohead

Fuck, Jackson guitars are cool. I mean really, really cool. Too bad I don't really like the standard Soloist neck... Although it could be a good thing I guess otherwise I'd go broke.


----------



## JacobShredder

Anyone else notice that Jackson put alumitone pickups on some of the guitars?


----------



## mattofvengeance

Decipher said:


> I think I count 8 pegs on that guitar in the corner.......



Yeah, I counted 8 as well, and then promptly cleaned my jizz off the floor.


----------



## Elijah

JacobShredder said:


> Anyone else notice that Jackson put alumitone pickups on some of the guitars?



Yea dude, I saw that too. I've always been interested in those... hmm
Anyone else notice that the scale length on that blue one looks HUGE? ha
Too bad those are all CS


----------



## mat091285

Raaaaal13 said:


> Machine Head's website (Machine Head - News) stated that Robb Flynn has a deal with Gibson/Epiphone to do a signature baritone scale Flying-V. Hopefully it will be shown at NAMM. I'll be all over this.



Spoiler alert! straight from the Epiphone Facebook photo album











got mix feelings on this if it's true ...


----------



## Miek

Not diggin' it, Rob 
And the only problem I've ever had with Jacksons is that I don't like the in-line headstocks. I think I'm ocd with needing straight pull over the nut or something.


----------



## Guitar Nymph




----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Are those King V's the Corey sigs? I must say that is a vast improvement over the prototype design.

Silverburst FTW!!


----------



## Jim Antonio

Wow that Silverburst V is actually a 7 stringer! Wish they'd release production model Vs like BC Rich...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Wow...I bet that Jackson 8 string belongs to COW. Its pretty damn hot I must say.


----------



## BrainArt

Jim Antonio said:


> Wow that Silverburst V is actually a 7 stringer! Wish they'd release production model Vs like BC Rich...



Recount. It's a 6-string. The one next to it is a 7, though.


----------



## aleXander

HammettHateCrew said:


> Are those King V's the Corey sigs? I must say that is a vast improvement over the prototype design.
> 
> Silverburst FTW!!


 
No they aren't his sig.
He decided to go with the new shape him and jackson designed.


----------



## Loomer

vampiregenocide said:


> Wow...I bet that Jackson 8 string belongs to COW. Its pretty damn hot I must say.



God I hope not..

I am personally hoping it's the one they made for Scott Hull.


----------



## nateispro

aleXander said:


> No they aren't his sig.
> He decided to go with the new shape him and jackson designed.




really cause the poster behind the V's is of corey playing a v


----------



## UltimaWeapon

HOLLY FUKK!!!! I have some serious GAS





(Some MAB series too :F)


----------



## CloudAC

I cant see much, but that maple rc7 is gonna look extremely tasty


----------



## EvolDerek

CloudAC said:


> I cant see much, but that maple rc7 is gonna look extremely tasty



agreed that is classy as hell, may have to hold off on the jp6 i was going to buy


----------



## UltimaWeapon

CloudAC said:


> I cant see much, but that maple rc7 is gonna look extremely tasty


 indeed... i just hope it wont have that graphic finish. I would like to see it in some solid or natural color.


----------



## JacobShredder

Wow..fanned fret RC8? Nice. Even though I don't play 8's


----------



## bostjan

The span on that scale looks pretty subtle, but the guitar still looks pretty neat, IMO, if not a little over-done with the graphics.

I'm digging the RC7 with the maple fretboard in that picture.


----------



## Razzy

That natural finish MAB guitar looks SLICK.


----------



## kmanick

what's going on here? all of a sudden Dean is putting out some cool looking models.
that maple RC7 looks like it might be tasty and that Natural MAB looks great!


----------



## UltimaWeapon

kmanick said:


> what's going on here? all of a sudden Dean is putting out some cool looking models.
> that maple RC7 looks like it might be tasty and that Natural MAB looks great!


 I took them from their Facebook page, but on Twitter are already some catalogue links. Somehow the new RC7 or RC8s arent mentioned there.


----------



## JunkMan13013

8 string Jackson FTW!! XD
But no reverse headstock.....

The RC8 looks sick (the f# model)

And maple board RC7 is just amazing, shame its gonna be a USA and to expensive for your average joe :/


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which are?
> 
> It's just programmable switching, unless there's also something special about the pickups.
> 
> I mean, a PRS 513 or really any guitar with an H-S-H or H-H-H configuration and a proper switching scheme should be able to to accomplish any of the tones, and more than these "Gamechangers" with, at most, the extra flick of a switch.
> 
> Is there more I'm missing?
> 
> Once again, I don't mean to be harsh, but they're calling this the "Gamechanger" as in, after this the game will be..........changed.



You mean, the ability to have literally any combination of any COIL in the guitar wired in/out of phase, in any order you want, programmable to any one of 10 possible selector positions, with an additional 5 quick recallable presets that can be stored on any of those 10 positions in less than 5 seconds?

On top of computer editing software to trundle through a possible 8.5 million combinations of pickup wirings. I'd say that's pretty significant. Granted you'll never need (or probably hear a difference between) 8.5 million combinations, but the fact is that you can LITERALLY do any pickup/coil splitting combo you want, with zero limitations, and no soldering. I'd never buy one, but it's a great idea, that really should have been implemented into a better guitar IMO.

I just wish they'd added a piezo to it.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Not sure but my over GASed eyes seeing 1699 for the maple version and 2599 for the 8 string... lets just hope so


----------



## Prydogga

After watching the videos on the gamechanger I'm much less skeptical about it. Especially hearing it, some of the combinations are fantastic. 

Now I wouldn't be buying a guitar solely for this purpose, but further down the line, if EBMM makes Gamechanger technology available in better looking, non 'attention-seeking' names (Perhaps as a silhouette) I would not hesitate to get one.

Also *8,500,000* pickup switching combo's without modelling or 1,000 pickups sounds pretty 'gamechanging' to me.


----------



## mikernaut

Anybody else find it amusing that Jackson continues to do tons of ridiculous airbrushed graphics that are geared towards 14yr olds on CS guitar that they can't afford. The logic baffles me.

They certainly can come up with some "classier" looking guitars but keep throwing these things out each Namm. 

The Silverburst Soloist and the Broderick are going more in the right direction IMO.


----------



## eaeolian

mikernaut said:


> Anybody else find it amusing that Jackson continues to do tons of ridiculous airbrushed graphics that are geared towards 14yr olds on CS guitar that they can't afford. The logic baffles me.
> 
> They certainly can come up with some "classier" looking guitars but keep throwing these things out each Namm.
> 
> The Silverburst Soloist and the Broderick are going more in the right direction IMO.



They sell every one of those guitars, and I assure you they're not going to 14 year olds.

That said, I agree with you.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They're a pretty metal orientated company, kinda like BC Rich, ESP and Schecter. They should spread their wings a bit. I think thats why I like Ibanez so much, theres something for all sorts of styles. Those other companies I find to be one-trick ponies. Every once in a while they'll do something cool that could really take off, but they don't push it enough.


----------



## potatohead

Well, really, if Jackson had a mahogany single cut with a TOM, people would just laugh at it. They know what they do well and just stick with it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

potatohead said:


> Well, really, if Jackson had a mahogany single cut with a TOM, people would just laugh at it. They know what they do well and just stick with it.


 
Well no I wouldn't expect them to do something too out of their zone, but there is room for them to spread their wings.


----------



## Loomer

vampiregenocide said:


> Well no I wouldn't expect them to do something too out of their zone, but there is room for them to spread their wings.



like a Scott Hull signature 8-string, buuuutt..... Nah


----------



## ralphy1976

any signs of the rumoured new ESP Stephen carpenter in White? (not the SC-208)?


----------



## ROAR

I really wanna know if that's the Corey Beaulieu signature..
You'd think Jackson would have put something up on their site...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Just watched the 5 Gamechanger videos on the Ernie Ball Youtube channel, the thing seems awesome! Hopefully it'll be put on the JP7 and JPX7 or some sort of seven(I emailed EB asking about it). 

Hopefully Petrucci will put his settings on the web.


----------



## HaloHat

dragonblade629 said:


> Just watched the 5 Gamechanger videos on the Ernie Ball Youtube channel, the thing seems awesome! Hopefully it'll be put on the JP7 and JPX7 or some sort of seven(I emailed EB asking about it).
> 
> Hopefully Petrucci will put his settings on the web.


 
Hopefully we are not the only two poeple who hope and tell MM this. This is the reply I got this morning when I sent the email just as you sent it would appear...
--------------------------------------------------------------

"As of right now it is only for the 6 string guitar. I can't tell you at this time when or if we will be doing it for the 7 string guitar. Check out website and forums for updates though!

Best Regards, xxxxx"

--------------------------------------------------------------

Then I sent them this because IT IS A WICKED COOL FEATURE!


"Thank you for the quick reply xxxxx. Please pass along my agreement that this is one of the best things to happen to guitars ever. What an awesome job Music Man has done with this concept in every way. The video's [1-5] of the product at your website are also amazing.

I wonder if Music Man could see the value in selling the Game Changer system for use in any guitar [six or seven string  Piezo option would be nice but then that is probably not realistic due to the saddles/bridge issues. Then again if the people at Music Man were smart enough to so completely realize the vision of the Game Changer maybe you can figure out how to get us electric players a decent acoustic sound until we can afford a Piezo equipped Music Man guitar ha.

After all as the videos say, look how many people, and for how long, have either had someone else do the wiring job or done it themselves. And still it would not do what the Game Changer system does! There literally must be millions of guitars in use today that could benefit from the Game Changer system.

Not everyone can afford a $2000 Reflex [Guilty. At least till the economy improves greatly] and everyone knows that a Music Man guitar is of the highest quality so it would take nothing away from Music Man. I am sure many Music Man guitar owners of other models would love to install the Game Changer system in their Music Man guitar as well.

Brilliant job on the web based features and benefits also. This has to win product of the year at NAMM [is there a product of the decade, century ha?]

I wish you all the best and hope you are all rewarded for what must have been countless hours of work in addition to your already special guitars.

xxxxx"


----------



## Randy

Teh 8-string Cooley.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Those Affliction finishes on those RC8s are the year's biggest boner killer in my book.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those Affliction finishes on those RC8s are the year's biggest boner killer in my book.



But you could get an Affliction t-shirt to match your guitar and be just like Rusty. That would be so cool bro.


----------



## WickedSymphony

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I just wish they'd added a piezo to it.



For what it's worth, they said it works with piezo equipped guitars, so maybe we'll see that in the future.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Those Affliction finishes on those RC8s are the year's biggest boner killer in my book.





I actually like it on the old rc7's because the color isn't so fucking loud, but I gotta say that red is a bit much. I wonder what the maple boarded one looks like. Natural, I hope. And I'm glad to see it has the inlay on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PirateMetalTroy said:


> You mean, the ability to have literally any combination of any COIL in the guitar wired in/out of phase, in any order you want, programmable to any one of 10 possible selector positions, with an additional 5 quick recallable presets that can be stored on any of those 10 positions in less than 5 seconds?



Yes. You see, I can already have every combo of switching I prefer, it's simply wiring. 

You seem to be forgetting that in order to switch things around and create the presets, you'll have to hook your guitar up to a computer and a run a program to do so. So in reality, on the fly, you have the same level of options as any custom wiring scheme.

They've simply taken soldering out of the equation. 

I think it's a great idea, having non-solder dependent, customizable switching, but I'd rather put in a few internal dip switches and be able to change configuration without having to boot up a computer.


----------



## bostjan

1) The finishes on the RC Deans are bad, but they are actually not as bad as I imagined they would be. :/
2) If the Game Changer is only sold as part of a $2k guitar, and not as an individual piece of equipment, it will not change the world or the industry. 
3) There still seem to be a definiency in the number of non-black sevens and eights, particularly with decent finishes.


----------



## Raaaaal13

DBZ guitars released a couple of seven strings. DBZ Guitars by Dean Zelinsky - 2011 Electric and Bass Guitar Models
The BOP 7 string looks awesome!


----------



## aleXander

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those Affliction finishes on those RC8s are the year's biggest boner killer in my book.


 
I warned you about the 8 string did i not?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

The new graphics from Dean this year look notably nauseating.


----------



## Bekanor

The Rusty Cooley sigs have looked shit since day one, I don't know why everybody is choosing now to complain.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bekanor said:


> The Rusty Cooley sigs have looked shit since day one, I don't know why everybody is choosing now to complain.



Because these are new models which were just released. 

I think the RC7Xs and the RC7 Maple look awesome.


----------



## EvolDerek

anybody get a body shot of that rc7 maple? I hope its mahogany!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

EvolDerek said:


> anybody get a body shot of that rc7 maple? I hope its mahogany!!



Supposedly it's based exactly on this one:







Looks like it's going to have a Mahogany body.


----------



## Steve08

bostjan said:


> Some of the reasoning given on the forum was that a) Parker was unable to produce a neck wide enough for a seven string


Kind of an old post, but what did they mean by this, like their C&C machinery isn't calibrated for it, or...?


----------



## JerkyChid

potatohead said:


> Well, really, if Jackson had a mahogany single cut with a TOM, people would just laugh at it. They know what they do well and just stick with it.



1000000682.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## EvolDerek

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly it's based exactly on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to have a Mahogany body.


I really hope so! take of the lambo sticker and thats one beautiful guitar


----------



## Opion

So Nick (zimbloth) posted on the Axe Palace facebook page that Dimarzio debuted an 8 string pickup...

That fanned RC8 looks fucking sick. I really hope those frets aren't super small though they probably will end up being so. Thankfully my favorite color's red so this might work out.


----------



## ixlramp

DBZ Guitars Bird of Prey 7 string.


----------



## WickedSymphony

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly it's based exactly on this one:
> *Pic*
> 
> Looks like it's going to have a Mahogany body.



Though if I'm not mistaken the one on the NAMM picture has a black binding around the neck. I think it adds a nice touch to it, though I could just as easily do without it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

WickedSymphony said:


> Though if I'm not mistaken the one on the NAMM picture has a black binding around the neck. I think it adds a nice touch to it, though I could just as easily do without it.



It's hard to tell, but it looks like the one I posted has black fretboard binding as well.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Yeh, it probably does. No matter how much I blow up the pic though I can't see it. The NAMM pic just has a much better angle on the neck.


----------



## aleXander

I was just lookin' forward to the Steve Smyth Sig.
Could give to f**ks about Cooley.


----------



## apiss

apiss said:


> If Ibanez is releasing a new Korn sig that's exactly like his sunburst Prestige 7 that he's been using, I want one. Please do release it, Ibanez, while I have money an d before I spend it on some other guitars..
> 
> Or, if they're releasing the sunburst RG7 with HSH or HSS configuration, I'd still want one!



My dream just came true.

Login | Facebook

Gaaaaahhhhhhhhhh I NEED THIS GUITAR GAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Bekanor

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because these are new models which were just released.
> 
> I think the RC7Xs and the RC7 Maple look awesome.



Yeah but it's hardly the finishes that ruin them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bekanor said:


> Yeah but it's hardly the finishes that ruin them.



To me it does. I could care less that they're Dean, or that Rusty is a tool. They're high quality, USA made shredders that are relatively affordable.


----------



## Prydogga

I wish whoever took the pics of the Deans actually got a full shot of the maple board one, that's all I even remotely care about.


----------



## Bekanor

apiss said:


> My dream just came true.
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Gaaaaahhhhhhhhhh I NEED THIS GUITAR GAAAAAHHHHH



Awww fuck.


Be mahogany be mahogany be mahogany.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bekanor said:


> Awww fuck.
> 
> 
> Be mahogany be mahogany be mahogany.



Nope, Alder.


----------



## Bekanor

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope, Alder.



Oh cool!


I was just hoping it wouldn't be basswood.


----------



## Toxin

cooley's signatures seems the only interesting news for 2011


----------



## ittoa666

JerkyChid said:


> 1000000682.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



That bound Rhoads made my head explode. I want!


----------



## Nights_Blood

Anyone know if Guthrie's supposed to be there Friday or Saturday? There wasn't even a Suhr or Cornford booth.

Also, the JPXI played amazing. I dig the sparkle-black.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

OMG those new MAB guitars will cost 2499usd... a great difference between the MAB armor flame which was 1199 or something like that.
http://gearhounds.com/dean-michael-angelo-batio-usa-mab-natural.aspx


----------



## WickedSymphony

The new MAB's are USA made, so they'll probably have more attention to detail than the 1199 ones.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

WickedSymphony said:


> The new MAB's are USA made, so they'll probably have more attention to detail than the 1199 ones.


Yeah thats true but im surprised that Batio gets a US model


----------



## WickedSymphony

Nights_Blood said:


> Also, the JPXI played amazing. I dig the sparkle-black.



Have you played a regular JPX? I wonder how different the radius and the new frets feel since one of them will probably be my next purchase.


And ultima, the funny thing is when I was checking out their guitars a long time ago, I was surprised that Batio's models weren't USA made.


----------



## aleXander

Toxin said:


> cooley's signatures seems the only interesting news for 2011


 
News? It's not like Cooley gets on his website and tells everyone what he's getting. They're no big secret really.

Also my friend takes lessons from the guy and tells me all the stuff he gets, and I usually share with everyone on here.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

aleXander said:


> News? It's not like Cooley gets on his website and tells everyone what he's getting. They're no big secret really.
> 
> Also my friend takes lessons from the guy and tells me all the stuff he gets, and I usually share with everyone on here.



I think even Rusty didnt saw his new models (at least the straight 8 version)  yestarday he asked for the picture link


----------



## aleXander

UltimaWeapon said:


> I think even Rusty didnt saw his new models (at least the straight 8 version)  yestarday he asked for the picture link


 
I don't even think he's going to play the straight 8.
I'm pretty sure he likes the fan frets more.


----------



## JunkMan13013

Epiphone Nighthawk

NAMM 2011: Epiphone Nighthawk Custom reissue announced | MusicRadar.com



WIN


----------



## UltimaWeapon

aleXander said:


> I don't even think he's going to play the straight 8.
> I'm pretty sure he likes the fan frets more.


He is playing now modern metal (metal core) so every modern metal guy needs some real 8 stringer  thats mainstream and Epic


----------



## aleXander

UltimaWeapon said:


> He is playing now modern metal (metal core) so every modern metal guy needs some real 8 stringer  thats mainstream and Epic


----------



## ralphy1976

total win







brett micheal's series.....can you guess who makes this...


----------



## HighGain510

I'm not going through the whole thread to look for it but since I doubt it has been posted, it looks like PEAVEY has bought out Composite Acoustics (they went under a few months back, looked like the company had tanked....) and will continue building them again!  I liked the one I played, had hoped to grab one someday but once I heard the company was going out of business I did not want to buy a composite guitar knowing there would be no support for warranty issues should they arise...  Glad to see they're not gone as I feel they sound better than Rainsong's offerings, hopefully Peavey keeps the QC where it was previously as IIRC CA didn't have any issues in the quality department.


----------



## ralphy1976

and for our synth guys, get the tissue box out... because...


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ I saw that and immediately started looking for a slot to insert my quarter in so I could play.


----------



## ralphy1976

^coins did not exist when the 1st Moog was invented!!!!

and BTW it is called the OMG-1 !!!!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Awesome name


----------



## ralphy1976

here is a bit more about it

NAMM 2011: Spectrasonics and Moog unveil the OMG-1 | MusicRadar.com

and some more mogg madness


----------



## UltimaWeapon

ralphy1976 said:


> and for our synth guys, get the tissue box out... because...



I can see this already now in the future every casino in Las Vegas will have atleast one of this
Edit: and if you see one of these you just scream out Oh my GOD!!!!
Edit2: It has TWO Sony PSPs built in the corners!!!!


----------



## xxxyyy

A question for anyone out there: will there ever be a Floyd Rose for 8 string guitars? That RC8, no fanned frets, is extremely cool, but the fixed bridge is... meh... I can't live with a fixed bridge.


----------



## misingonestring

xxxyyy said:


> A question for anyone out there: will there ever be a Floyd Rose for 8 string guitars?


 
Probably not I'm afraid


----------



## ralphy1976

what about using a kahler?


----------



## Variant

ralphy1976 said:


> and for our synth guys, get the tissue box out... because...



Spectrasonics shit is *AWESOME!!!* 





But............. 





Here's Prince to give you the rundown on the rest of this thing:


----------



## EvolDerek

Found a pic finally


----------



## Xodus

I must be the only one who likes the Cooley finishes. Does anyone know if the 8 strings and maple RC7 are US or import?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Xodus said:


> I must be the only one who likes the Cooley finishes. Does anyone know if the 8 strings and maple RC7 are US or import?


US only


----------



## UltimaWeapon

EvolDerek said:


> Found a pic finally



Oh my god oh my god... I think this year i have to gather some extra money for that maple version. Too bad that doesnt have dot inlays  Maybe the production models will be with dots like when last time was the mahogany version released.


----------



## bostjan

UltimaWeapon said:


> Oh my god oh my god... I think this year i have to gather some extra money for that maple version. Too bad that doesnt have dot inlays  Maybe the production models will be with dots like when last time was the mahogany version released.



So you'd rather have dots on your fretboard than a mostly blank board with a fancy-pants inlay on the upper register? 

I like that fanned 8! I think it would have been better if the perpendicular fret was closer to the ninth fret or so, because the angles on the frets near the nut look a lot more extreme than the scale span shows.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ralphy1976 said:


> total win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brett micheal's series.....can you guess who makes this...


----------



## UltimaWeapon

bostjan said:


> So you'd rather have dots on your fretboard than a mostly blank board with a fancy-pants inlay on the upper register?
> 
> I like that fanned 8! I think it would have been better if the perpendicular fret was closer to the ninth fret or so, because the angles on the frets near the nut look a lot more extreme than the scale span shows.


 I like dots rather because my current RC7 mhg has  and if the Maple version wouldnt have it would be unsymmetrical


----------



## xxxyyy

ralphy1976 said:


> what about using a kahler?



Hate kahlers... with their bend issues.

Anyway... still wondering why Dean didn't extend the fretboard to 27 frets, that angled pickup just begs for them...


----------



## CloudAC

Xodus said:


> I must be the only one who likes the Cooley finishes. Does anyone know if the 8 strings and maple RC7 are US or import?



I really like the red finish. It looks much better compared to the other one. But that maple RC7 trumps em all, I really want it! Anyone got any idea on how much it will cost? Maybe in £'s for me?


----------



## MatthewK

I heard Gibson is doing another limited run of Les Paul Studios with P90s, SGs with P90s and a Buckethead studio. Haven't seen any good pics yet, but sounds like affordable Gibson win to me.


----------



## DesertBurst

dean price list

http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanUSA11priceWeb.pdf

RC8 fanned $4,833
MAB natural $3,888

how much is the street price for a 4k-ish dean?


----------



## ralphy1976

DesertBurst said:


> dean price list
> 
> http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanUSA11priceWeb.pdf
> 
> RC8 fanned $4,833
> MAB natural $3,888
> 
> how much is the street price for a 4k-ish dean?



half-ish


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ralphy1976 said:


> half-ish



I'm not too surprised by the prices. Well, actually, I sort of am, I was expecting a higher price(2.5-3K-ish).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MatthewK said:


> I heard Gibson is doing another limited run of Les Paul Studios with P90s, SGs with P90s and a Buckethead studio. Haven't seen any good pics yet, but sounds like affordable Gibson win to me.



I really hope they make a cheaper Buckethead sig, that would be so awesome. I would just hope they keep the baritone scale, chambered body, and killswitch.


----------



## ittoa666

DesertBurst said:


> dean price list
> 
> http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanUSA11priceWeb.pdf
> 
> RC8 fanned $4,833
> MAB natural $3,888
> 
> how much is the street price for a 4k-ish dean?



"29 fret david shankle shred machine." I can't believe they would actually call it that.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Oh man, that maple RC7


----------



## leonardo7

DesertBurst said:


> dean price list
> 
> http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanUSA11priceWeb.pdf
> 
> RC8 fanned $4,833
> MAB natural $3,888
> 
> how much is the street price for a 4k-ish dean?



I was going to make sure I got that 8 string then I saw that its alder, Im sick of everything being alder these days. The site says its fanned but 25.5" scale. They need to fix that and let us know what the fanned scale is.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

DesertBurst said:


> dean price list
> 
> http://www.deanguitars.com/pdfs/DeanUSA11priceWeb.pdf
> 
> RC8 fanned $4,833
> MAB natural $3,888
> 
> how much is the street price for a 4k-ish dean?


 
The things on the price list that shocked is the fact that the RC8 has a Tune-O-Matic bridge and they're only making 25 of them.


----------



## BrainArt

dragonblade629 said:


> I really hope they make a cheaper Buckethead sig, that would be so awesome. I would just hope they keep the baritone scale, chambered body, and killswitch.



If they don't, then it's not a Buckethead sig. 



leonardo7 said:


> I was going to make sure I got that 8 string then I saw that its alder, Im sick of everything being alder these days. The site says its fanned but 25.5" scale. They need to fix that and let us know what the fanned scale is.



Last I heard, Rusty uses 25.5" on the bass side, 23.5" treble side. At least that's the fan on his Conklin 8.


----------



## ixlramp

8 strings! This is so gorgeous!


----------



## JerkyChid

MickD7 said:


> The Jesus Christ Signature dean after that?
> 
> That being said I am looking forward to Chris's Signature Jackson and the RGD7321 and RGD7320








From Martin; Leonardo Da Vinci sig anyone? lol


----------



## ROAR

ixlramp said:


> 8 strings! This is so gorgeous!



I love Schecter and the Avenger shape so much.


----------



## HaloHat

apiss said:


> My dream just came true.
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Gaaaaahhhhhhhhhh I NEED THIS GUITAR GAAAAAHHHHH


 
I do like the way it looks. Classic Strat look meets Super Strat 7 specs. I can't afford the $3k+ model and a maple board 1527 with this finish would be cool and not too much more than the $1066 model, hmmm.

Unless I had a lot of cash [dont] you know it would take less than $100 for the sand paper, water based dye or aerosol sunburst kit, pick guard blank and a can of nitro to get this look. 
Plus sanding the old finish off [or primer over it]


----------



## MickD7

JerkyChid said:


> From Martin; Leonardo Da Vinci sig anyone? lol



Dear god what have they done. 

Seriously who is going to by that. But that Schecter above looks sweet, so does the RC7 Natural. Though the paint job on the 8 is not my thing at all nice to see another 8 on the market.


----------



## MatthewK

Look to the left and you'll see a tiny bit of the Buckethead Les Paul Studio. Can't tell much, except it looks like they used different buttons for the killswitch, which would be an improvement IMO. As long as it still has an ebony fretboard I think it'll be awesome. I think it's only going to be a limited run though.

EDIT: Found a better pic... I was wrong about the button. I really hate those red arcade buttons.


----------



## afflictive

Would like to see a complete photo of the right one  That looks hot.


----------



## EvolDerek

afflictive said:


> Would like to see a complete photo of the right one  That looks hot.



thats the Lou pallo Sig, he was Les pauls sideman at the Iridium, check Gibson website, they have full pics.


----------



## afflictive

And indeed, it was beautiful! Thanks for the info.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Hey guys, here's a video I took of Tosin Abasi playing one of the strictly 7 8 strings yesterday at NAMM


----------



## Andromalia

I sold my AoD VMNT because I wasn't digging the bridge but everything else was really nice...I'll maybe give this floyded one a shot, transred flame and matching headstock is a bonus


----------



## 7-even

Has anybody real-life pics of the LTD H1007 ?


----------



## Prydogga

Not pics but:



and also, for funsies:


----------



## 7-even

Yeah already seen this. But the first one is a prototype. That´s not the H1007.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

ixlramp said:


> 8 strings! This is so gorgeous!



 I'm not one for extravagant shapes, but good god, that Avenger is fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Andromalia

A good pic of the limited VMNT with floyd taken from the dean forum: 






Pic doesn't show clearly but it's a matching headstock.


----------



## aleXander

Andromalia said:


> A good pic of the limited VMNT with floyd taken from the dean forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic doesn't show clearly but it's a matching headstock.



That's pretty nice, i like that.


----------



## ittoa666

MatthewK said:


>



I bet that one is gonna cost over $2000 for no reason. I want it, but there's no reason to pay what they want.


----------



## ralphy1976

i think you got the wrong impression here dude...at least $4k


----------



## nateispro

ixlramp said:


> 8 strings! This is so gorgeous!



ok, so everyone is talking about that 8 string but what about that solo 6 below it? is they're anything new with it?


----------



## Frak

Prydogga said:


> Not pics but:




Thanks for the vid but god I hate how the EMGs sound for solos


----------



## ittoa666

ralphy1976 said:


> i think you got the wrong impression here dude...at least $4k


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh man. If that Buckethead Studio is around $1.5k, my checking account is going to be very angry with me. The original Buckethead siggy is already down to around $2.5k and a regular studio runs for $800-$1400 (depending on finish), so it isn't outside the realm of possibility.

I hope.

Maybe an Epiphone version somewhere down the road?


----------



## vampiregenocide

That Buckethead sig would probably look wierd on someone anyway; its oversized because he's about 15ft tall.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

vampiregenocide said:


> That Buckethead sig would probably look wierd on someone anyway; its oversized because he's about 15ft tall.


 
It's okay. I might not be tall, but I _am_ fat. I don't know if you've ever seen a fat guy with an LP, but we tend to make guitars look tiny.


----------



## leandroab

Bekanor said:


> I was just hoping it wouldn't be basswood.



.... 

Yeah, because basswood sounds like shit right?


----------



## ayambakar

so, uh, I didn't find RGD7320 on the Ibanez website, what's up with that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ayambakar said:


> so, uh, I didn't find RGD7320 on the Ibanez website, what's up with that?



It's looking like that model isn't coming to North America for the time being.


----------



## ayambakar

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's looking like that model isn't coming to North America for the time being.



oh nooooooooo. I wenna try it...

but I suppose it will come eventually. It better be


----------



## JeffFromMtl

It's on the Canadian site... But the RGD7321 isn't


----------



## serazac25

We (México), get the RGD7320 and the RGA prestige on the Predator Tounge finish 
but, damn, some guitars here are a lot more expensive compared to the USA market
so meh...


----------



## Bekanor

leandroab said:


> ....
> 
> Yeah, because basswood sounds like shit right?




Well I've owned a few basswood guitars so...no. But there's a reason I don't own any of those guitars anymore, namely, it doesn't sound nearly as good as mahogany or ash for what my band does. So I got rid of those guitars and replaced them with models that better suited, rather than having them collecting dust.

Now did I really deserve that smart ass comment?


----------



## ralphy1976

Has anyone seen Gibson demo'ing the Firebird X at NAM 2011? 

any official pictures or stuff about it?


----------



## jl-austin

ralphy1976 said:


> Has anyone seen Gibson demo'ing the Firebird X at NAM 2011?
> 
> any official pictures or stuff about it?



I seen an interview with the Gibson CEO on harmonycentral, might look it up, if you are interested. He said they were sold out, that consumer response has been very positive (he said "consumer response", which is an odd statement), maybe they have sold out to the best buy stores? I don't really consider myself a "consumer" when I buy a guitar, I consider myself a musician. /shrug


----------



## That_One_Person

Speaking of Gibson, is their "Dethklok sig" going to actually be released this time? I really like the current incarnation, but it has been waited on for like 3 years now.


----------



## jl-austin

Godin NAMM tour.

Look at 2:09, a Godin explorer type guitar! What in the world!

YouTube - NAMM 2011 NAMMCam Godin Virtual Tour


----------



## WickedSymphony

jl-austin said:


> I don't really consider myself a "consumer" when I buy a guitar, I consider myself a musician. /shrug



Semantics. If you're purchasing a product, any type of product, you are a consumer. 

Still though, I'd like to see what kind of players are actually buying those guitars.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

WickedSymphony said:


> Semantics. If you're purchasing a product, any type of product, you are a consumer.
> 
> Still though, I'd like to see what kind of players are actually buying those guitars.



I don't think Gibson would actually know about any end user(you, me, every guitarist) sales. Their supposed "figures" most likely come from sales to retail stores, ie. GC, Musician's Friend, Sam Ash, ZZounds, etc.


----------



## bostjan

I guess at least music superstores are expecting the failbird to fly off the shelves.


----------



## WickedSymphony

dragonblade629 said:


> I don't think Gibson would actually know about any end user(you, me, every guitarist) sales.



I never said they would, but you know someone somewhere is buying the thing.


----------



## scherzo1928

serazac25 said:


> We (México), get the RGD7320 and the RGA prestige on the Predator Tounge finish
> but, damn, some guitars here are a lot more expensive compared to the USA market
> so meh...


 
we get a 7 string?!?!??


----------



## aleXander

scherzo1928 said:


> we get a 7 string?!?!??



Si...

Sorry had to do it


----------



## nateispro

has anyone see or heard anything from fryette? are they doing anything new this year besides those pedals?


----------



## Loomer

jl-austin said:


> Godin NAMM tour.
> 
> Look at 2:09, a Godin explorer type guitar! What in the world!
> 
> YouTube - NAMM 2011 NAMMCam Godin Virtual Tour



Well I'll be damned... Did NOT see that coming!


----------



## serazac25

scherzo1928 said:


> we get a 7 string?!?!??



a si lo es  

Pero ojalá y sea algo económico / hope it's not that expensive


----------



## Sephiroth952

Found this cool little vid of the new LTD7 hard tail. Sorry if it is a repost.


----------



## jl-austin

Loomer said:


> Well I'll be damned... Did NOT see that coming!



Yeah, if I thought Godin were going to be popular someday I would buy one, because they are going to be RARE! I mean, what kinda Godin player will want one of those?


----------



## DeathCubeK

I literally haven't seen anything other than Ibanez from Winter Namm. Is it me or is coverage really really slow this year?


----------



## DeathCubeK

jl-austin said:


> Godin NAMM tour.
> 
> Look at 2:09, a Godin explorer type guitar! What in the world!
> 
> YouTube - NAMM 2011 NAMMCam Godin Virtual Tour



Damn, looks like two very nice additions to the Redline series for this year.


----------



## aeronaut

Wingchunwarrior said:


>


----------



## yingmin

Key_Maker said:


> The other day i met Ned Setinberger in my store (a bit far from USA ) and he told me that he is introducing a 6 strings prototype guitar with his company NS Design, obviously i ask him about 7 strings guitars and he told me that is quite complicated in this moment but he knows that there's the market is waiting for them.
> 
> BTW awesome guy, very honest and open, was i nice surprise to met him.



Only post in the thread I care about.


----------



## Loomer

jl-austin said:


> Yeah, if I thought Godin were going to be popular someday I would buy one, because they are going to be RARE! I mean, what kinda Godin player will want one of those?



Well... Me  

Godin are seriously great guitars. Their quality/price ratio is completely out of this world.


----------



## jl-austin

Loomer said:


> Well... Me
> 
> Godin are seriously great guitars. Their quality/price ratio is completely out of this world.



I found out that the Godin explorer thing is called the Godin Nemesis. Cool name! 

It will list for $1195 and it will only come in black. It is not available yet. I don't have any other specs, like pickups (I assume EMG 81 and 85), body wood, or scale length.


----------



## bostjan

Godin has done some of the more interesting designs I've seen. Highly underappreciated builder, IMO.  Of course, I've never owned a Godin, and played less than a half-dozen of them, but the few I did play were very interesting and very well-built.


----------



## DeathCubeK

jl-austin said:


> I found out that the Godin explorer thing is called the Godin Nemesis. Cool name!
> 
> It will list for $1195 and it will only come in black. It is not available yet. I don't have any other specs, like pickups (I assume EMG 81 and 85), body wood, or scale length.



Any other better pics of it yet?


----------



## vlover

I might be in love with that Jackson 7 string V

And the head stock on Chris Broddricks' 7 string is sweet as well. (sounds dirty)


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Any info or where can we buy some new RC8s? I found some new stuff on gearhounds.com but there arent any RCs yet. And what about ibanezes? the RG350PM looks killer... like JEM 505 i want that so much... any dealer list?


----------



## Triple-J

I think I've seen NAMM info from every guitar company except for Washburn were they even there this year?


----------



## MTech

They are always there since it's Randall/Washburn/Parker all as one. I didn't really pay much attention to them though not a fan at all.


----------



## jl-austin

I've missed Jackson and Charvel "line-ups". I have seen a few Jacksons, but not the line (if it has changed at all), and I haven't heard a word about Charvel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Triple-J said:


> I think I've seen NAMM info from every guitar company except for Washburn were they even there this year?



Washburn is slowly fizzling out it seems, especially with Parker making stuff like the Dragon Fly. 



jl-austin said:


> I've missed Jackson and Charvel "line-ups". I have seen a few Jacksons, but not the line (if it has changed at all), and I haven't heard a word about Charvel.



Jackson never really brings out their line the way ESP or Ibanez does. They tend to just bring a ton of CS stuff and exhibition pieces with a few USA and MIJ models. They rather show off their Custom Shop muscle then compete for the budget market at NAMM.


----------



## bostjan

A mass market RC8 would be great, but I'm not sure many people would have a budget for them. I do really like the idea of the RC8, but the weird graphics and limited quantities could be a problem.

I guess some manufacturers make something highly functional, slap an ugly finish/graphic/inlay on it, then assume that the specs were no good when no one orders one.


----------



## aleXander

bostjan said:


> A mass market RC8 would be great, but I'm not sure many people would have a budget for them. I do really like the idea of the RC8, but the weird graphics and limited quantities could be a problem.
> 
> I guess some manufacturers make something highly functional, slap an ugly finish/graphic/inlay on it, then assume that the specs were no good when no one orders one.



There's supposed to be an import model 8 string according to info from my friend who takes lessons from Rusty. Same specs just with no finish... or something along those lines. No fanned frets though.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Yeah the graphic on the RC8 is cheap like hell... its reused from the rc7 and overlayed with red color  But i hope the import version wont be a fail like the rc7xs. With tiny frets and cheap build quality...


----------



## Andromalia

Posting it there as it is likely ther better place: Thomann has just updated the website and the new stuff is there with prices, with availability depending on each item.
Some exemples: 

Gibson Vampire explorer: 990
Epiphone ZW AI: 579 (with real EMGs and ebony this is gonna be a killer item at this price)
Etc. Check your favourite new item to see if it's there. No floyded VMNT for me now as of yet alas.


----------



## WickedSymphony

So what's the deal with that new ZW, made the fretboard ebony and took the trouble out of swapping the EMG's out for you but otherwise the same guitar? That's pretty neat since everyone I know swaps the HZ's out to 81/85 anyway.


----------



## haffner1

I am thinking of picking one of these up when they become available-

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | ARZ307

Do these AH37 pickups come on anything else and does anyone know anything about them? I have tried guitars with the AH17-27 combo and I thought they sucked.


----------



## LUCKY7

Available 01-28-2011:

Buy Ibanez ARZ307 7-string Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## LUCKY7

New and in stock guitars...

Shop New From NAMM 2011 | Guitars, Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## haffner1

Just pulled the trigger!
Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | ARZ307

Wife is not overly pleased realmad. NGD to follow when it comes in.


----------



## SirMyghin

haffner1 said:


> Just pulled the trigger!
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | ARZ307
> 
> Wife is not overly pleased realmad. NGD to follow when it comes in.



Let's hope she doesn't know who Pete Townshend is.


----------

